#ubuntu-news 2010-04-26
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue190
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner
<nhandler> akgraner: Think we can change the note about translations? It isn't really a "new way" any more imo
<akgraner> nope it's not :-)
<akgraner> but there is going to be a lot more changes
<akgraner> in the template this week
<nhandler> :)
<greg-g> yo, thanks for catching my copy/paste error from the membership board for the america's email :)
 * nhandler wishes there was some way for his email client to catch those mistakes
<akgraner> johnc4510,  pls review for me :-) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2025
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> akgraner: looks good, go ahead and post it please
<johnc4510> :
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> thanks will do
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-28
<Daviey> Hey, how do you edit an event/date on the fridge cal?
<Daviey> The instructions seem to be for NEW events
<nhandler> Daviey: If you added the event, just edit it in google calendar. It will cause the fridge event to update as well
<nhandler> Daviey: If you didn't add it, you will need either the original person who added it to make the change or someone with direct access (I could help)
<Daviey> nhandler: i didn't
<Daviey> nhandler: cool, can you change the server team meeting time :)
<nhandler> Daviey: To what
<Daviey> nhandler: sorry, multitasking here
<Daviey> nhandler: every Tues - 1800 UTC
<nhandler> Daviey: So not Wednesday at 14:00 UTC ?
<Daviey> nhandler: no,changed from todat
<Daviey> today*
<nhandler> Daviey: Right now, it is a repeating event that takes place every wednesday at 14:00 UTC.
<nhandler> Daviey: So you want this repeating event changed to be every Tuesday at 1800 UTC instead?
<Daviey> nhandler: yes, from today - it's no longer that
<Daviey> nhandler: yes please
<nhandler> Oh, ok. I understand what you are saying now ;)
<nhandler> Daviey: Check now
<Daviey> nhandler: sorry, for being brief - i'm mega multi-tasking atm
<Daviey> nhandler: hmm,not seeing it for 4th May
<nhandler> Hmmm...Let me see what happened
<nhandler> Daviey: Check now
<Daviey> nhandler: great!
<Daviey> Thanks
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-29
<IvanHan> ubuntu-cn
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-30
<joey> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
<akgraner> :-)
<joey> akgraner: I have a calendar entry for now with you
<joey> :-)
<akgraner> yeppers
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-01
<nhandler> joey: I saw you updated w.u.c/Teams. Think we can clarify the teams a bit. From my understanding, the News Team is simply an umbrella team for the fridge and UWN. So shouldn't those two real teams be listed instead of the news team?
<akgraner> nhandler, it will be listed as two on the wiki
<akgraner> we just haven't updated every thing yet
<akgraner> can you add a work in progress to both wikis
<akgraner> we are one News Team made up of the Fridge and Weekly Newsletter  - we are attempting to gain more cross collaboration
<akgraner> If I understood Joey correctly
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> bbiab
<magnum54> Hello from Oregon
<nhandler> akgraner: As a reminder, team reports are getting included in the UWN tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-02
<nhandler> akgraner: Poke me when you are done editing the UWN so I can add the team reports
<akgraner> k can do:-)
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm out
<akgraner> of the wiki that is
<nhandler> Thanks
<nhandler> johnc4510: Could you poke me when you are done editing? I have one small addition to make
<johnc4510> nhandler: go for it
<johnc4510> i'm out
<nhandler> Thanks
<johnc4510> np...please signal me when your done...thx
<nhandler> johnc4510: Done
<johnc4510> nhandler: thx bud....appreciate the help :)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue191
<akgraner> johnc4510, can you review http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2032
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> ooooooh, your good...let it fly :)
<johnc4510> both the emails hit my inbox
<akgraner> awesome :-)
<akgraner> johnc4510, I'll add it to the Forums then I need to take a break before updating the wikis
<johnc4510> kk
<akgraner> bbiab
<johnc4510> k
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-25
<pleia2> akgraner: did you create a blueprint? I can't find it
<pleia2> oh https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-news-team
<pleia2> there we go!
 * pleia2 replies to allison's email
<nhandler> pleia2: We should probably move that blueprint. Don't they have some special naming scheme for UDS blueprints?
<pleia2> same as -m (-n was crazy)
<pleia2> so probably community-o-news-team
<pleia2> Jorge posted instructions here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-March/032813.html
<nhandler> I can't open the link now, but I'll check and rename later. I'm adding a few todo items though
<pleia2> I don't know how it ends up on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o though, might need to be approved or something (our ubuntu-women blueprint is registed with that sprint but doesn't show up in the list)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I think a member of the uds drivers team needs to approve it for that
<nhandler> That should be trivial to get done.
<akgraner> pleia2, yep I created one
<akgraner> I was waiting for it to be approve
<akgraner> approved but it looks like you created one as well
<pleia2> didn't create one, nhandler just updated the existing one
<akgraner> so do you want move what you added to this to mine for the -o cycle or just delete the one I created
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Just walked back in the door
<nhandler> akgraner: We should move it to the properly named -o blueprint (and probably delete the other one to avoid confusion)
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-26
<akgraner> ok I'll work on that a little later....
<akgraner> as in sometime in the next 24 hours or so.... :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-27
<akgraner> Good Morning! :-)
<akgraner> Hi all  - I answered a question on AskUbuntu last night about UWN..and we've already had some folks join the team and or ask questions about how they can help...
<akgraner> so I am hoping that after UDS we can once again be back on a predictable schedule etc...I'll email the those who have contributed in the past first them move to the list...
<akgraner> But I was hoping you all could help me think about updating UWN...to make it more appealing to those readers who will be reading it on their mobile devices
<akgraner> also think about how we can used more visual items in it as well..
<akgraner> and before anyone says "but I like plain text"  I'm not saying the wiki nor the email will go away I'm saying I want to get more readers by offering something updated
<holstein> akgraner: good idea
<holstein> especially if its something that happens kinda auto-magcially
<holstein> at the same time
<holstein> why not right?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> for quality content we can just auto everything on our side - but if our readers think its auto-magic then great!
<akgraner> s/can/can't
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but nows the time to look into alternativs
<holstein> that make it easy as possible on the back end too
<holstein> i mean, we use linux
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I agree
<holstein> i tell folks, with linux, the answer is always yes :)
<holstein> just might have to work for it
<akgraner> well I am carving out times to do UWN like I was befire
<akgraner> before
<holstein> akgraner: i will try and do the same
<holstein> i got real busy again
<holstein> which is good
<akgraner> with a goal of training anyone who wants to help
<holstein> but, i can make some time for this project for sure :)
<akgraner> me too - I finish with my todo stuff on the book this week
<akgraner> and Ubuntu User for this cycle has gone to print
<akgraner> so those two things are wrapping up
<akgraner> we are back in the house and my office is set up  so that is off my plate
<holstein> yeah, thats awesome akgraner
<holstein> congrats :)
<akgraner> so after UDS :-) woot woot....
<akgraner> no I just have to figure out what else I need to hand over :-)
<holstein> akgraner: im sure you and i and daniel could meet in person about some of this backend
<holstein> he's a great problem solver
<akgraner> yep...I'm in Asheville almost every week after UDS
<holstein> not that we have to meet in person though
<holstein> akgraner: if you are going to be around
<holstein> message me
<akgraner> will do...
<holstein> and lets try and get a hang going on
<holstein> try and get a indeal scenario
<akgraner> I also need to hand off come CD's and stuff to you
<holstein> well, a couple of scenarios
<holstein> from the current set up
<holstein> to something totally automated
<akgraner> s/come/some
<holstein> and some inbetween
<holstein> and we can kinda work through implemeting those in our minds
<akgraner> totally automated is not ideal but something in between is
<holstein> and get the ball rolling
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> but like nhandler has the script for the interviews that's awesome
<akgraner> and stuff like that
<holstein> maybe at the firestorm or something where theres internet
<holstein> and i can try streaming or something
<holstein> to get those regular contributors here envolved too :)
<akgraner> I have almost unlimited bandwidth here...
<akgraner> so if you and Daniel want to do a road trip to the house that would work too
<holstein> akgraner: so maybe that week of the 15th then?
<akgraner> we could have JFo over as well
<holstein> lets shoot for meeting in some capacity by then
<akgraner> grill out and problem solve
<akgraner> k
<holstein> even if just IRC
<holstein> cool, i gotta run.. BBL
<akgraner> you all just tell me what day works for you after the 16th
<pleia2> nhandler: I think the interview sync script is broken
<pleia2> s-fox added one yesterday and no sync
<nhandler> pleia2: Let me check on that
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-23
<pleia2> yay, someone is working on "In the Press" \o/
<nlsthzn> :/ silly document keeps juming up and down making me loose my spot L:/
<pleia2> sorry about that, I'm moving stuff over to the wiki
<pleia2> great summaries, thank you
<nlsthzn> oh ok... I thought I was even more tired than I feel :p
<pleia2> hehe
<nlsthzn> when akgraner finishes I think that is the lot pleia2
<pleia2> woohoo!
 * nlsthzn thinks we are all doomed when pleia2 and akgraner take ill or a caribbean cruise at the same time
<akgraner> hehe no worries - we try not to be gone at the same time exceptions are UDS :-)
<pleia2> I sleep well at night knowing doom does not actually occur if we miss a week every once in a while :)
<nlsthzn> good to know :)
 * nlsthzn goes to bed... 04:45 am is no time for being awake :p
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> good night!
<akgraner> pleia2, yep the sun always rises :-)
<akgraner> night and thank you!
<akgraner> Ok if you all can read through it before in the morning that would be great.  I'll review one more time when I get up, so pleia2 has some more eyes on it as well
<akgraner> everything has been moved to the wiki and the gdoc is set up for issue 263 now
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue262
<Unit193> Brainstorm and new members aren't right, will fix after rest of the review.
<pleia2> you're not allowed to remove yourself from the new members list
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Unit193> Fine, another than that the one other has an "x" on his LP link.
<Unit193> (Not fine, but I'll comply. ;) )
<pleia2> ahok, thanks :)
<Unit193> "Lubuntu team are showing"?
<pleia2> should be "is"
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> Sorry, did you want to go through it? I can just let you do it. :P
<akgraner> fixing brainstorm now - I just posted the link not the title to the idea  oops
<pleia2> Unit193: oh no, go ahead
<akgraner> what's wrong with new members
<akgraner> I'm in the wiki now
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~luisalvaradox shouldn't have an x at the end
<pleia2> just https://launchpad.net/~luisalvarado
<akgraner> ahh
<akgraner> fixed
<akgraner> saving now fixed the link and title on brainstorm as well
<akgraner> is/are fixed as well - however in some cases team is considered plural so it's not always wrong to say team are - even though it does sound funny
<Unit193> "Ubuntu-Friendly HP Cloud Enters Public Beta" parses oddly, too much time in terminal maybe.
<akgraner> is that the title
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> if so we don't change the titles
<akgraner> Unit193,  the titles we don't change, the summaries we try not to post our opinion, and only summarize or quote directly the article and not show favoritism or interject emotion which is hard sometimes when we are really jazzed about something
<Unit193> No, was talking about the section.
<akgraner> let me read back through it
<Unit193> akgraner: Making notes, that's all. (And some I plan to go back and change, the links for example)
<Unit193> OpenStack in Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS, newline for url?
<akgraner> check no
<akgraner> now
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20120416 for the security team (I'll fix)
<akgraner> go for it - the other stuff should be fixed now though
<akgraner> I'm out of the wiki now
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll go back through it in the morning and double check the links etc with a fresh eyes  - night :-)
<pleia2> night :)
<Unit193> Right, and thanks for the HP one, I've just been too much in the terminal too it seems. :P
<Unit193> Good to have someone else check as I'm bad at grammers and spellins. ;)
<s-lion> howdy
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I'd say go ahead with translations, mrudge did a big review late last night
<akgraner> pleia2, pull the Maverick stats if I included them - End of life was 10 April
<pleia2> akgraner: oops :) I thought I had pulled that from the template, sorry
<akgraner> no worries - I wasn't even thinking
<akgraner> I was just happily typing codenames in
<pleia2> hehe
<Silverlion> evening
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, Silverlion!
<Silverlion> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: how are you?
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: tired. about to leave for the bed
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: oh, have a good night, then! :)
<Silverlion> but need to edit some screenshots for an article i submit for the Full Circle Magazine
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Silverlion
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: ahola
<MrChrisDruif> How goes it Silverlion ?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: still working
<MrChrisDruif> On those screenshots?
<pleia2> publishing now (ended up with a headache earlier, boo)
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: affirmative
<pleia2> doh, "Ubuntu nominated in top 5 Linux distros" isn't the article title :\
<pleia2> fixed on wiki and fridge anyway
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue262
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: currently translating to spanish
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, feel free to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter to uncomment the line about the spanish translation when you're done
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<pleia2> I didn't include it in the email since the wiki page didn't exist yet (last week I included an "in progress" note, but without a page created that's tricky)
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem, I know people will still look for it (if they read it!)
<Unit193> Awesome, made a script that can check the doc for broken links!
<pleia2> I used http://validator.w3.org/checklink but it hates the ubuntu wiki so would time out on all those links
<pleia2> so it was terribly annoying to parse the output
<Unit193> Yes! Works great so now I just link-check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue250
<Unit193> It's really bad I'm sure, but if you either want it or want me to check them, I'd be glad too. (It works with wiki.ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> if you could be our link checker that'd be great
<Unit193> (I did that anyway for most, just this will hit them all much faster, may have to do a few more tests to make sure it is 100%)
<akgraner> pleia2, need anything from me at the moment
<pleia2> akgraner: nope, we're all set :) thanks
<akgraner> great - just thought I'd check before I went back to work :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> morning shadeslayer
<Silverlion> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Silverlion
<Silverlion> dholbach: would you be interested in an article about creating an Ebook? ;)
<dholbach> to be honest, I'm a bit busy right now and the only way I touched upon ebooks up until now was in having the packaging guide be exported as EPUB
<dholbach> so ebooks and I don't interact very often
<Silverlion> dholbach: then you might be interested in reading my article in the FCM next month ;)
<passstab> ten points to anyone who can find an example of pee using google
<passstab> 5 if you can give me one you made yourself
<passstab> oops wrong channel
<passstab> sorry
<passstab> (i was refering to the moreutils tool plz don't ban me:P)
<passstab> i'm trying to get a command read by espeak AND the terminal
<passstab> gaa i did it again :(
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-25
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Spanish version finally ready, I'll update the links
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yay! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> morning (we passed already midnight here in germany)
<MrChrisDruif> As well here in Holland
<Silverlion> Chris ;) i think i might come over for a weekend trip to the Iyselmeer flak bij Koudum
<MrChrisDruif> Still pretty far from me ;-)
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: well that is a pitty ;)
<felixk> hi there
<felixk> any1 there?
<pleia2> hello felixk
<felixk> hi
<felixk> how is it going?
<felixk> when will precise be up?
<MrChrisDruif> felixk; a few more hours
<pleia2> felixk: within the next 25 hours
<felixk> okay thanx
<pleia2> there is no strict time for it, when the release manager decides it's ready :)
<felixk> lookin forward to it
<pleia2> felixk: you can subscribe the this mailing list if you want an email when it's official: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<felixk> k....that's cool
<felixk> is there a channel for developing tools btw?
<pleia2> what kind of tools?
<felixk> well I thought of a.....bibliographic tool
<felixk> like a libreoffice extension
<pleia2> maybe #libreoffice ?
<felixk> yeah maybe...
<felixk> doesn't exit
<felixk> *exist
<pleia2> there are 107 people in it
<felixk> x
<felixk> okay I found it...thanx pleia
<pleia2> good luck
<felixk> thank u
<felixk> what time it it at your place? @all
<MrChrisDruif> CEST
<felixk> same here
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, last 12.04 update today :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I added a few small things already and will write up something about moving forward with 12.04{,.1} and 12.10, etc
<dholbach> bkerensa, do we have some developer tidbits?
<bkerensa> dholbach: I will harvest tidbits and such now
<dholbach> you are a hero
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
 * bkerensa was hacking on github.com/rackspace ;p
<bkerensa> dholbach: Tony's Joynt in SF has the best German Food FYI :)
<bkerensa> well best in America perhaps
<dholbach> what kind of stuff did they have?
<bkerensa> dholbach: uhh they have lots of meet and rolls and au jus? and lots of beer
<bkerensa> its a Hofbrau
<bkerensa> I have only been to two Hofbraus... One in Sacramento called Sam's and then Tommy's and Tommy's wins
<bkerensa> dholbach: ok I must go to sleep I got some good tidbits in there :)
<bkerensa> happy release day
<dholbach> I just had a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_cuisine and it seems like the food place you mentioned covers the supposedly most important things (meat+beer)
<dholbach> I guess I'm not a very typical German then ;-)
<dholbach> bkerensa, good night :)
<Orlusina> test
<Unit193> It failed.
<Orlusina> :) im a failure anyway
<dholbach> Orlusina, I'm sure you're not :)
 * MrChrisDruif agrees
<Unit193> They're never this nice to me. >_>
<benonsoftware> :)
<Orlusina> Thanks for thinking that way :)
<Orlusina> anyone knows when is this 12.04 out? A newbie , sorry :(
<Unit193> Ubuntu will be released by the end of 26th, UTC.
 * MrChrisDruif still thinks Unit193 is a bot, but a cool one ^_^
<Orlusina> Thx Unit, looks like this did not fail eventually
<Orlusina> Unit is looking for attention. Just like me after all
<Unit193> Na, I like to kid, much more fun. :D
<Orlusina> keep it up!
<dholbach> bkerensa, you might be interested in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-dev-outreach
<akgraner> adding release announcement to the Fridge
<akgraner> Ubuntu 12.04 announcement just went out - Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) released! - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<akgraner> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/26/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-released/
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome - I think I formatted it right this time
<akgraner> pulling from mailing lists for some reason always give me trouble..:-/  weird
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, I usually put headers in rather than sticking with the ----s and use bullet points, but that's really a style thing
<pleia2> (and takes more time)
<akgraner> Ahh - I can go fix it if you want
<akgraner> I didn't even think about that - sorry
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/29/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-beta-2-released/ is like what I do
<pleia2> but I don't know that it's worth it actually :)
<uros1> one of the biggest community events in Balkans is Share conference in Belgrade, and I`m proud to announce that LoCo  team participating in event  almost in prime time. This is big success  of LoCo team of Serbia, and this event is major burst in media for Linux and FLOSS.
<uros1> http://www.shareconference.net/en
<uros1> http://www.shareconference.net/en/program/ubuntu-srbija
<pleia2> uros1: unfortunately our next Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter goes out on April 30th, after the event :(
<uros1> pleia2: we are cool, no need for announcement, report from event its enogh
<pleia2> great :) let us know if you have a summary afterwards and we'll include it
<pleia2> congrats
<uros1> ok i do my best to send here correct report. Anyway live streaming is available during presentation and afterwards in archive
<pleia2> there is too much news this week :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow? Only Ubuntu 12.04 and all it's flavors were released right?
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<pleia2> -Q name too
<MrChrisDruif> So...two items this week?
<akgraner> Linaro 12.04 released today too with updated Ubuntu LEB's with the armhf images as well :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: Hey, I wanted to know if I can still help you with the interviews in the UDS
<akgraner> yep - on a call right now  - can we talk next week?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: yes, no problem :)
<bkerensa> akgraner: cool stuff ^
<bkerensa> I was wondering if you were going to do interviews again... I enjoy watching them
<akgraner> bkerensa, yeppers I think so :-) and not just b/c it's my job too
<bkerensa> Would love to see adam_g interviewed
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, yep weekly from now on
<pleia2> akgraner: I nominated bkerensa to do interviews instead of me, I turns out I am doing a crazy number of things as host-city
<pleia2> s/nominated/nominate
<akgraner> pleia2, sounds good - bkerensa I'll do a hangout next week with you and JoseeAntonioR and we'll go over stuff if that works for you all
<bkerensa> No no
<bkerensa> ^ not possible
 * bkerensa has this real big project for Q cycle called migrating help.u.c. :)
<bkerensa> ;\
<pleia2> :(
<bkerensa> philipballew I hear wants to contribute
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah you know anyone who wants to help me migrate the entire help.u.c. platform and its hundreds? thousands of articles? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> That's fine for me
<JoseeAntonioR> (the 12.04 upgrade just broke my system :( )
<bkerensa> Doc Team needs more contributors so bad :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: a year ago we tried to work on their image some to improve the onramp to contributions there, but didn't have much luck in the long run
<Unit193> I've heard unconfirmed reports about CISPA.
<bkerensa> the problem I see is there is Ubuntu Manual Team which replicates what we aim to do but they are selling manuals?
<bkerensa> idk
<pleia2> they aren't a problem, they're an opportunity to learn
<bkerensa> Its right now me, jbicha, mdke, peter mautilus and three other people to do all the doc
<pleia2> they do amazing work, make it easy for contributors
<bkerensa> Im just stoked about getting off of Moin
<pleia2> ubuntu-doc has always had the reputation of being unfriendly and difficult to get involved with
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-27
<pleia2> I know it's not intentional, everyone is just too busy to help onramp new contributors
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think its lack of coordination imho and I'm on the team
<pleia2> anyway, need to start getting ready to go out and do things
<pleia2> bbl
<bkerensa> have fun :D
<bkerensa> in fact I think I need to go out and do stuff too
<akgraner> bkerensa,  no worries - we have Novacut to do the interviews as well - I just thought it would be great to have some community people helping with a few of them
<akgraner> It will all work out :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: :P I was mostly joking :) I would be glad to help you whenever I am not in a meeting and so far I only have a small handful of important meetings
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> more next week
<bkerensa> akgraner: btw do you want to go with me and the juju guys to SF? were getting a private tour of Cloudflare :)
<akgraner> it's been a very long day for me me
<akgraner> bkerensa, can you email the details
<bkerensa> akgraner: will do
<akgraner> thanks
<bkerensa> bbl need to go and find solar light stake thingys
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hey there!
<tichy> hi
<pleia2> akgraner: your latest blog post - Cloud or Planet?
<pleia2> (in UWN)
<akgraner> pleia2, cloud
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> you're wlecome
<akgraner> welcome even
<pleia2> doh, I'm not getting some of the emails that should be forwarded from the editor account, so I've missed some volunteers
<pleia2> I'll go through the inbox this weekend and follow up with folks I missed :\
 * Silverlion waves
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-28
<Unit193> All links look alive so far to me.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 :)
<pleia2> ok, 7 emails off to volunteers whose emails were never forwarded to my account (from Feburary!)
<pleia2> and I've added the account to Thunderbird, so even if the forward fails I can see new mails coming in there
 * pleia2 sends 3 more
<pleia2> phew, 9 volunteers from feb, and one from april
<brolman3> hello
<Unit193> May want to still use your method too, in case you wern't going to anyway.
<s-lion> hey every1
<pleia2> morning all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, pleia2!
<pleia2> hey there JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<pleia2> way way too busy :)
<pleia2> but good!
<pleia2> looking forward to your trip? just a week away!
<JoseeAntonioR> yep! I'm extremely excited about it, yesterday I finished all the paperwork, so I'm ready now!
<pleia2> yay!
<Unit193> You see comment from 0537? I think it'd be good to cross check, for the first one, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> also, the link for the Martin Pitt article is not working
<pleia2> Unit193: I don't know what you were referring to :\
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, someone made a note in the google doc, hopefully he'll get it back up soon
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: maybe, if they need to write the summary, they can check the article in the google cache, I just found it
<JoseeAntonioR> the link is http://bit.ly/II16ZD
<pleia2> it's still on planet.ubuntu.com too
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks again for sorting the editors email thing out
<akgraner> I didn't even realize they weren't coming through - sorry :-(
<akgraner> I'll be around tomorrow if someone needs help, wants links to add to their RSS feed, or wants to learn to do something with UWN.  Happy to walk people through the process.
<akgraner> I should be online after noon EST - tonight is my daughters  prom and my son's b-day celebration.
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<pleia2> have fun!
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> woohoo, almost all the summaries are done!
<Silverlion> hi there
<Silverlion> hoi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hi Silverlion
<nlsthzn> What's up?
<Silverlion> not much
<Silverlion> nlsthzn: with you?
<nlsthzn> busy busy :)
<Silverlion> nlsthzn: as am i
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> no rest for the wicked
<Silverlion> nlsthzn: nope ... i am just configuring my desktop to get the code - homeoffice back online
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-29
<pleia2> wow, summaries are done :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: great!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll start translating in a few hours
<pleia2> not ready for that yet
<JoseeAntonioR> when reviewing is done :P
<pleia2> we had a lot of new folks this week so I'll need to do a fair amount of editorial review tomorrow morning before I move to the wiki
<pleia2> but I should be able to get the email off to editors by 20:00 UTC or so
<JoseeAntonioR> great, just tell me when it's the moment to
<pleia2> will do :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Still with the idea of #u-learning?
<philipballew_> welcome back cuz!!!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, I've been lurking on the idea for years :) won't let go so easy
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll start taking some screenshots for the installation manual :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: could you update this while you're at it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: of course!
<pleia2> I figure that will be the data sheet we use for the class anyway
<JoseeAntonioR> ok - I'll finish with the installation screenshots and then I'll go for it
<pleia2> I don't actually know how these edits are coordinated, it looks like this page is done for 10.04, so maybe they update it for LTS releases
<JoseeAntonioR> then, it's time to edit it
 * pleia2 fires off a quick email to confirm protocol for edits
<pleia2> I mean, it's a wiki, I just want to make sure we don't step on toes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> exactly - just tell me when you get an answer
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I've changed some things as the download link, and added an MD5SUM and burn as slowly as possible to the steps
<JoseeAntonioR> people are always complaining about them
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, email off
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<pleia2> heading off for the evening, have a good night :)
<JoseeAntonioR> you too! :)
<s-lion> morning
<pleia2> running out for a couple hours, when I get back I'll do some review of the doc and then start moving stuff to the wiki
 * pleia2 returns and works on review
 * bkerensa heads to downtown for release party
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/    (48 RSVP's and growing)
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> have fun :)
 * philipballew wonders how bkerensa does it
<Silverlion> hey folks
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, Silverlion!
<pleia2> ok, that took longer than I thought :)
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: can you have a peek at the email from phill when you have a chance? if it's all correct just a thumbs up is fine :)
<MrChrisDruif> I've seen it, been working
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: all stats and security stuff is in and I've sent a note off to editors so hopefully they'll be popping in soon to do review
 * nlsthzn got a bonus two extra nights to work... so sorry...
<MrChrisDruif> I've been discussing something about it in a thread over @ the docs-mailing list about this subject
<MrChrisDruif> I made a suggestion, but no confirmation afair
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: the holistic approach thread?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes
<pleia2> yeah, I thought that was about changing approach, so I was just hoping for whatever are "current best practices"
<pleia2> we can adjust later as needed, it's just currently a bit unclear how to help
<MrChrisDruif> I think making pages holistic *is what we should do*, but then again information about how stuff used be done might get lost in the transition
<MrChrisDruif> I think if you move stuff release specific down on the page and make it as holistic as possible is a good way to go for now
<pleia2> makes pages like the one for the installer huge and take a while to load due to all the images
<MrChrisDruif> Got a link?
<pleia2> anyway, I guess this isn't the place for that discussion, I just need some kind of answer at some point so we can help contribute back instead of rewriting everything in a vaccuum (we don't want to be another ubuntu manual)
<pleia2> the one in the email, let me grab it
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<pleia2> phill said to copy it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall_10.04 and update it for 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but in the discussion it was suggested to move them to /<release>/<pagename> so that would make it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidLynx/GraphicalInstall
<MrChrisDruif> I'm acquiring in #ubuntu-doc about this right now
<pleia2> sorry, I read the thread, I was just trying to figure out what we do *now*, not what proposals are happening
<pleia2> we can wait to help until things are decided if it'll be soon
<MrChrisDruif> Here's my latest suggestion, but no one has picked it up: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2012-April/016589.html
<pleia2> I know, as I've said, I've read it
<pleia2> so should we just wait to contribute until a decision is made?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm hesitant to call this one on my one (I've only just become member of the docs team)
<MrChrisDruif> own*
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> bkerensa: ^^ for reference, this is why everyone complains about trying to contribute to -docs
<MrChrisDruif> O_O
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: nothing against you of course :) it's just like this every time I try to help
<pleia2> I worked with jim campbell one UDS to try to help with the "getting involved" docs, but it never went anywhere
<MrChrisDruif> If it was just me, I'd say "group them all under one happy release page and make the new one holistic"
<pleia2> everyone complains that people contribute to ubuntu-manual, but contributing to ubuntu-docs is hard :(
<pleia2> I dunno, since the official help.ubuntu.com docs are split between versions that does make a fair amount of sense, but I get that some stuff doesn't change between releases
<pleia2> anyway, I don't want to actually get involved in docs policy :) I'm just an end user contributor who wants to help and doesn't know how
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: great, moving on
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-22
<pleia2> summaries should be done in the doc if someone has time to move them over and send to editors
<pleia2> (I am in last stretch before my wedding on sunday, no time)
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> I've moved over the summaries to the wiki - I'll pull the stats in about an hour (I'm on a call at the moment)
<elfy> hi - is there anyone here either able to change something on the fridge calendar or if not be able to point me to where I can do so - thanks
<akgraner> elfy, I can help you
<akgraner> what can I update for ya
<akgraner> Ubuntu stats are in UWM - now  - going through the rest of it now...
<elfy> akgraner: cheers - can you change #ubuntu-meeting to #ubuntuforums for the FC meeting 6PM 28th April
<elfy> I made a mistake - twice, checked room was free - booked it eventually without checking again ...
<smartboyhw> akgraner, and BTW, can you do me a flavour and remove the QA meetings on Wednesday 14:00 UTC? We cancelled it after 12.10 and it was no use holding the channel there. Thanks!
 * akgraner looks now 
<akgraner> elfy - check now - should be updated
<elfy> akgraner: cheers - you're a superstar :)
<elfy> I'll doublecheck next time :)
<akgraner> elfy - ping me anytime :-) and no worries  happy to help
<elfy> thanks :)
<akgraner> smartboyhw, done
<smartboyhw> akgraner, \o/ thanks!
 * smartboyhw hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> aww you all are too kind...:-)
<elfy> one can never be too kind :)
<smartboyhw> akgraner, we never are too kind in thanking requests:)
<akgraner> Hey y'all if someone could review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue313  I'll get the in this issue and the security and updates added during my lunch
<smartboyhw> I hate my own blog post's summary:(
<smartboyhw> It is quite OK
<smartboyhw> It= The whole draft
<akgraner> I'll review them before we publish but can't do that for another hour
<akgraner> yes, just run through the draft please :-)
<smartboyhw> akgraner:The draft is fine.
<akgraner> Thanks - I'll format it some more during my lunch and run through it one more time
<elfy> akgraner: now I've managed to get here after 6 years I ought to say I could possibly spare some time to help if it's needed, could certainly check drafts etc if it helps
<akgraner> elfy  - thanks that is always a help - I'll add you to the volunteers list if that is ok?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> I'm elfy everywhere -  here, forum, au, email if you need to get hold of me
<smartboyhw> elfy: \o/ Happy to see you more active again:)
<akgraner> Thanks a million  - finding that list now :-)
<elfy> welcome
<akgraner> elfy - you've been added to the list - you should get an email next week :-)
<elfy> ok
<pleia2> just went through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit and confirmed it's up to date
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<akgraner> just added all the rest of the bits to UWN 313 - I'll read through it once more then publish in  few
<pleia2> I see it didn't get out this week, but I usually send the email off to the editors sunday afternoon/night or so
<pleia2> pretty much as soon as I get stuff moved over to the wiki
<akgraner> pleia2, gotcha - I'll make sure it happens sooner next week
<pleia2> I come back on May 13th, so I can help with UWN again after that :)
<akgraner> pleia2, enjoy your wedding and honeymoon - you deserve the break
<pleia2> thanks!
<Unit193> akgraner: <a class="https" href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2013">https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2013</a> April/012969.html  is malformed, thus dead.
<Unit193> ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue313#Ubuntu_11.10_Updates )
<akgraner> You can fix it :-)
<akgraner> I don
<akgraner> Or I can take a look in a few  -  I can't write this second though
<Unit193> akgraner: Sure, wasn't sure if you posted anywhere else, I normally poke the person that links to it.  (partly, because the wiki always fails when I login. >_>)  Fixing, if it loads.
<akgraner> Ok - no worries   - If you can't just let me know - and I'll take a look
<akgraner> not trying to be short with ya - sorry if it sounds like I am
<Unit193> Not at all, works for me™
<akgraner> :-) Thank you
<Unit193> No more unexpected errors, expect had one FP on smartboyhw's post, rerunning picked it up...
<akgraner> Thanks
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR,  can you do the fridge post
<akgraner> and I'll do the forums once I get the search and replace to work :-)
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-23
<pleia2> akgraner: btw, we don't send to -translators anymore
<pleia2> (no one translates it)
<pleia2> and we don't have translations stats
<Unit193> And we ping Unit193 for dead links. ;)
<pleia2> pierre-slamich added some translations stats suggestions last week though to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas
<pleia2> I don't have time to follow up until I get back
<pleia2> I do have "check for dead links" and link to the W3 validator on the howto, perhaps that should be "ping Unit193" :)
<akgraner> pleia2, gotcha
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I can do both, can send you a link to the file
<akgraner> yep thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> (sorry, was not online)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, it's fine - we'll get it all worked out
<akgraner> I'm just rusty  - feel free to beat me up :-) (kindly)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, you have mail
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<akgraner> all the formatting is there for the forums except I can't talk out the spaces for some reason :-?
<JoseeAntonioR> which spaces?
<JoseeAntonioR> it's double spaced?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ^
<akgraner> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: replied back
<akgraner> pleia2, I can follow up with the translations ideas and it looks like its ideas we explored before but maybe now is the right time
<akgraner> :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> working on fridge
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: can we still update the wiki?
<akgraner> Forums posted :-)  Thank you
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me fix a couple errors
<akgraner> Go for it - sorry I didn't catch it  :-/
<akgraner> But we'll get back in a groove sooner rather than later - you all are awesome sorry I am so rusty :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<akgraner> I've got some work I need to do - ping me on gmail when you have the Fridge post ready
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> almost done
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: submitted for review
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, it's published
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, akgraner!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, you're wecome  - We'll get this done sooner next week :-)
<akgraner> I've got the release announcement for Thursday covered, just so you all know.
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> I'm adding the release announcement to the Fridge now
<akgraner> Release announcement is up  - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/25/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-released/
<akgraner> I'll post the new s-name announcement on the fridge in just a few minutes
<akgraner> well when I break for lunch
<akgraner> it's up now - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/25/the-supercalifragilisticexpialidocious-scorpionfish-not/
<JoseeAntonioR> so, the saucy salamender it is
<JoseeAntonioR> salamander*
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: are we sure that ubunt.eu will stay up? I'd say to not use link shorteners
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I didn't use a link shortner
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: let me check where that comes from, then
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I didn't change any links in anything I posted today
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: so, Adam used a shortener on the email
<JoseeAntonioR> just checked
<JoseeAntonioR> should we just keep it like that? I'd say to change it, ubunt.eu may go down at some point
<akgraner> must have as I copied it from the announcement - if something happens I'll change it or I'll go back to Adam
<akgraner> I'll mention it to him for the next announcement
<akgraner> We should not have to pick apart the links that are in the announce emails
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, who'll take care of releasing next week? I can do it if you'd like
<akgraner> Let's work together like we normally do. :-)  what time would you like to set as a goal?
<JoseeAntonioR> I get home at 9 PM UTC, should be around 5pm your time
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Let's shoot for 9PM UTC :-)
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-27
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: should I send out the email to summary writers?
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR: Er are we supposed to fill in links ourselves to the Google Doc? There's only one news link there… Normally there would have been many.
<smartboyhw_> We don't even have the 13.04 release announcement, IIRC
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I've added a bunch of links to the document and I'll add more in a couple of hours.  Take a look
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll also help write the summaries, that should be enough to get people started.  I need to get links for In the Press and In the Blogosphere
<akgraner> smartboyhw, there are links on there now, feel free to hop in an write summaries if that is something you normally do
<smartboyhw> akgraner, hurray. Probably not this week then, I am writing a science project report and I needed to revise Chemistry tomorrow:(
<akgraner> smartboyhw, no worries and yes we can all add links of interest during the week
<akgraner> I think pleia2 has been do this herself lately (shame on me) I'll take a look daily again once we get this one out the door.
<smartboyhw> akgraner, :)
<holstein> yeah, i want to get back to helping out... not this weekend though im afraid
<smartboyhw> holstein, \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll rearrange some of the articles and where they are a little later, but if we can get these summed up that would be great (if not I'll work on them in a couple of hours)
<JoseeAntonioR> I will too
<akgraner> holstein, we need to catch up - you in Asheville next week?
<akgraner> any local gigs?
<JoseeAntonioR> working on the lococouncil announcement
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: mind approving a fridge post?
<akgraner> sure  - looking now
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<akgraner> Done - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/27/new-members-of-the-ubuntu-loco-council-announced-2/
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<akgraner> yw - ok - I'm out for a couple hours - I'll pull stats in the morning :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! have a nice day!
<holstein> akgraner: i could make time.. what are you doing tuesday?
<holstein> im on the radio at around 1 til 2.. then im free til the concert that evening
<holstein> akgraner: hey.. it might be wcqs.. i'll have to check.. thats near you right? spindale?
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-28
<smartboyhw> akgraner + JoseeAntonioR I'm going to change the link for Ubuntu Studio's 13.04 announcement, ppp
<smartboyhw> mine isn't official
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, no worries
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Isn't the 13.04 release announcement supposed to refer to mail in ubuntu-announce? It now refere to sabdfl's Saucy name announcement
<JoseeAntonioR> pardon?
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, that's a slight error, thanks for noticing
<JoseeAntonioR> and fixed now
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-21
<jose> pleia2: I'm bullet-pointing blogosphere and finishing Canonical news, then migrating to wiki and doing stats
<jose> pleia2: I'm adding updates to trusty since the 17th April
<jose> pleia2: 17th April UTC, that is
<jose> feel free to change it
<jose> Unit193: can you please link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue364 :)
<jose> email sent to editors
 * jose runs to bed
<pleia2> jose: great, thanks :)
<pleia2> jose: I'll handle publishing today
<jose> pleia2: ok! let me know if there's anything I can help with
<Unit193> jose: Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 364 for the week April 14 - 20, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue364
<jose> \o/
<pleia2> jose: thanks for all your work :) I'm pretty much never going to be home again, so I'll need your help these next few weeks
<pleia2> Philly this weekend and next, Atlanta the following
<pleia2> I'll be around-ish, but if timelines slip I'll need some help :)
<jose> pleia2: you just let me know whenever you need a hand and I'll make sure it gets done :)
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-22
<jose> pleia2: there are now broken links on the announcement, would it be good to replace them?
<pleia2> jose: which announcement?
<jose> pleia2: release announcement
<pleia2> oh, fix on fridge?
<jose> yeah
<jose> beta links are mostly broken by now
<pleia2> jose: the beta release announcement? I wouldn't go back and edit those
<pleia2> the links always break, they're a snapshot in time :)
<jose> no no, I mean the beta links on the final release announcement
<jose> but well, we can deal with it :)
<pleia2> I don't see any
 * pleia2 headscratch
<jose> ah, blargh, I was wrong
<jose> a commenter pointed it out and it *was* on the beta announcement
<jose> sorry for the confusion
<pleia2> no worries
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-25
<jose> pleia2: hey, are you going to be around on Monday, or want me to help release?
<pleia2> jose: it would be great if you could help, it's my anniversary and I'll be in philly
<jose> pleia2: sure, will do :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-26
<pleia2> prepping newsletter to send off to summary writers
<pleia2> ok, sent
<pleia2> sparse planet this week, I think everyone is asleeping post-release :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-27
<gonyere> do we want to mention the Linux Foundation's new Core Infrastructure Innitiative? I know its not directly related to Ubuntu, but Ubuntu is Linux...
<PaulW2U> gonyere: if the article doesn't mention Ubuntu or Canonical then it should probably go in the 'Other Articles of Interest' section without a summary
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-20
 * pleia2 finishes up summaries and moves this to wiki
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue413
<Unit193> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/March2015 is the bad one.
<pleia2> Unit193: caught a wiki fail, good one :) thanks, I'll handle the reporting pages now
 * pleia2 should probably WRITE team reports too
<Unit193> Hah, and sure.
<MooDoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-21
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 413 for the week April 13 - 19, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue413
<MooDoo> wow has it been a week already :s
<pleia2> PaulW2U (and everyone else!): stickers! https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/16607453323/
<PaulW2U> excellent!
<pleia2> can't tell from the photo really, but they're round
<PaulW2U> I don't know if you saw my ping in xubuntu-offtopic but the xubuntu stickers arrived last thursday
<pleia2> I did :) find a place to stick any yet? ;)
<PaulW2U> on my (xubuntu) laptop :)
<pleia2> \o/
<ahoneybun> pleia2: \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-23
<jose> adding vivid release announcement to the fridge
<pleia2> thanks jose
<jose> sure :)
<ahoneybun> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-24
<PaulW2U> might not be around too much this weekend so made an early start on summaries
<PaulW2U> leaving 20+ for others though :)
<pleia2> I'll do my best at rounding up the troops, enjoy your weekend :)
 * ahoneybun did 3 so far
<pleia2> thanks ahoneybun
<pleia2> sent off the email to the rest of the summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-26
 * PaulW2U counts summaries after adding and writing a few - still 19 to go but off to do other things
<pleia2> going to bullet-point the cloud news again, I think this should just be something we do from now on
<pleia2> still need canonical news, in the press, and in the blogosphere summaries
<pleia2> removed the ubuntugeek and distrowatch links from our list of release articles, they don't really add much
<pleia2> (really just quote bits of official release info)
<pleia2> and lxer quotes verbatim
<pleia2> actually, the press articles were more release articles, so I bumped them to the top of the newsletter
<pleia2> 9 summaries to write, if anyone can pitch in at http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> I'm going to attempt to recover from the latest plague I've managed to catch
<PaulW2U> hot fixed a couple of summaries and written another
 * PaulW2U it's my weekend off and I'm still working on UWN </grrr>
 * PaulW2U counts summaries to write (8) and heads off out into the evening sunshine ;)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: please enjoy! :)
<pleia2> anyone around to write a summary or two? :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> I'm going to get a head start on moving things over so it's clear what is left to do
<ahoneybun> seems to be 3
 * ahoneybun turns on spotify and gets to work
<Unit193> Pandora!  Pinobar! :P
<ahoneybun> more then that
<pleia2> yeah, got a few under canonical and blogosphere
 * pleia2 finishing up planet
<jose> pleia2: want me to move summaries and pull stats later?
<pleia2> jose: sure, I could use a break if you're in the mood for it :)
<jose> cool, I'll take a look in a while :)
<jose> finishing up some uni stuff
 * ahoneybun sees 4 more
 * ahoneybun points https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/21/giving-developers-production-access-without-revealing-secrets/ -> jose
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-25
<tsimonq2> checking for sections that have summaries done
<tsimonq2> General News seems good
<tsimonq2> getting a Planet article
<tsimonq2> seems Planet is good now
<tsimonq2> no need to do anything with cloud news, assuming good
<tsimonq2> Phone news is good
<tsimonq2> Blogosphere has three to go, knocking those out
<tsimonq2> Blogosphere is good to go
<tsimonq2>  /o\ no summaries for Featured Audio and Video, I have some work to do :)
<tsimonq2> got the community Q&A but unfortunately I have some homework and such to do before bed, so I'm off
<tsimonq2> o/
<pleia2> finishing summaries and sending newsletter to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue463
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-mi/3354-ubuntu-michigan-16.04-release-party/ - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tw/3352-ubuntu-16.04-release-party-@-taipei/
<Unit193> pleia2: I should likely have pinged, you have broken links though.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, fixing!
<pleia2> and I seem to have some pre-dinner time, so I'll go ahead and release now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you just wanna knock it out or do you want some help? :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: almost done, but thanks :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 463 for the week April 18 - 24, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue463
<tsimonq2> oic :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-26
<tsimonq2> \o/ UWN
<tsimonq2> (got the emails)
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-28
<tsimonq2> pleia2: is there a limit for the length of a blog post to go into Planet?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll reduce it tomorrow if it's an issue, it's kinda...long :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and by reduce I mean just link to it in the RSS feed :P
<pleia2> tsimonq2: not that I'm aware of, and I've seen some pretty massive blog posts go to the planet
<tsimonq2> pleia2: hah okay :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-01
<pleia2> added a couple more planet articles that have come in over the weekend
<pleia2> could use someone to finish up the planet articles and at least the In the Press ones
<pleia2> will likely bullet-point blogosphere again
<pleia2> featured audio and video need summaries too
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-24
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Could I get a link check please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue505
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-mi/3557-ubuntu-michigan-loco-17.04-release-party/
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-25
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Gracias.
<jose> been running akismet a couple times, it's catching up on spam. ~30k comments less.
<jose> on the fridge, that is
<tsimonq2> jose: yayyy
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-28
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, if you wanna look, in my opinion its too light.   many ignored b/c i felt not ubuntu-y enough, a vid not en, & other reasons (none of which are in gdoc).   planet 3, cloud 1, canon 3, blog 3, aud 1
<pleia2> fwiw, a two week edition should be an extreme since it /is/ called the weekly newsletter ;) I've released many lean issues before
<pleia2> of course you're all welcome to change things now that I'm not working on it so much, but historically this is how we've operated
<guiverc_t> thanks pleia2,  i think we've had lighter anyway... will check for more & send summary email..
<guiverc_t> summary email sent...
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-30
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, fyi: if you didn't write planet summaries; someone has without adding name.
<guiverc_t> summaries done (with exception of one I'd marked for possible drop anyway)
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-23
<Wild_Man> krytarik, it keeps telling me when I try to rename the template to issue 524 that it already exists but when I go to it it says no such page
<krytarik> Well, 1.) you don't rename the template, and 2.) the workflow is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524 → find and pick the template there
<Wild_Man> Thanks, that is the step I am missing
 * Bashing-om begins to pay attention .
<guiverc> rail
<guiverc> sorry
<krytarik> ruby!
<guiverc> :) - but the word was intended for another window...
<Wild_Man> I did it from the link you posted but it still has the template name and not 524? Now do I rename the page like last week?
<Wild_Man> rename the address of the page?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, ^^^
<Wild_Man> I got it
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, You here?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, since 1.) the page doesn't exist yet still, and 2.) I had no issue editing it (i.e. no lock), it seems you aren't doing it right - otoh, just click dis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524?action=edit&template=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FIssueTemplate  ...Oh crap, you edited the template again just now.
<krytarik> This time though, I'm gonna let you fix it too.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: yeah . I here .
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I need to revert the changes I just made to the page?
<Wild_Man> I see it is wrong
<krytarik> Yes, just rename back, drop the added comment(s) at the top (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524?action=diff&rev2=231&rev1=230), and start with the original instructions or just click the link I posted above.
<Wild_Man> It says template already exists, will not let me rename it
<Wild_Man> There should be a revert changes option
<Wild_Man> Still will not let me rename the page
<Wild_Man> There is nothing I can do to fix it since it will not let me rename it back to IssueTemplate, when I went to the link earlier it showed 524 does not exist I typed Issuetemplate and it brought up the template but still did not show the name 524 like I thought it would be I figure it pulled in the template and now I can rename it without issue
<krytarik> When I said "find and pick", I meant in the list below on the page that doesn't exist yet.
<krytarik> Also, you figured to rename the page once, you'll figure it a second time.
<Wild_Man> I tried that too but it still came out the same way, I did not realize renaming the page was wrong last week, I thought it was only wrong because I add the the first part of the wiki name to it. I started a new med last night for severe nerve pain and it has feeling sleepy, I can not get the page to rename so I am not going to get beating my head against the wall tonight, I am not up to it
<Wild_Man> The copy and past and pulling all the info from the scripts would tale a couple of hours probably for me but not if I can not get the page with the proper name to show
<krytarik> Wild_Man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524?action=RenamePage&rev=231 - do you get an error message when you try there?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, yes as I said "A page with the name 'UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate' already exists. Try a different name." I wonder if the server needs time to update
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate - well, what I currently get there, suggests otherwise anyway.
<Wild_Man> I get that page too when I go to the template, that is what I got for page 524
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I made the changes, will it let you rename the page?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do we when we pull up the template do we copy and paste it to the new post? any other way I do it makes it where it needs renamed
<krytarik> No, the correct way is how I described it first, and then also linked.
<Wild_Man> Sorry I am missing something or it is not working correctly for me most likely the first one
<Wild_Man> krytarik, form logs last Monday "Wild_Man: So guess the proper workflow from now is: delete the current page, visit  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue523  where it then asks if you want to create a new page, and the select the page template we have from there." that is what I did.
<krytarik> Like also stated above again.
<Wild_Man> Yes
<Wild_Man> the name had to be changed at some point correct? when I did that it renamed the whole template
<krytarik> But did you notice the long list of both templates and alternative pages offered below on the page then?
<Wild_Man> I saw hundreds, was there one with issue 524 in all that mess.
<krytarik> No, it didn't have to be changed - we create a new page based on the template we pick in the list there -- and *not* just go to the template page itself in whatever way from there and hack directly on it.
<Wild_Man> before I saved the template as 524?
<Wild_Man> how do we pick that template if I do not click on it?
<krytarik> Before you renamed the template, yes it was listed there.
<Wild_Man> I did not know that
<krytarik> You have to click on the *left* side - the right goes to the page directly.
<Wild_Man> that is the missing bit I needed but now it will not rename, I imagine we need to wait for the server to see catch up
<Wild_Man> I was on the left side
<Wild_Man> right side
<Wild_Man> I am going to rest, I can not do anything until it will let me rename the template, I just tried again
<krytarik> If I try to rename it and it works, then...! :P
<Wild_Man> It does not mean I do not know how to rename, it means it will not let me do it for some reason
<Wild_Man> moin can be contrary and especially when we are still learning with iut
<krytarik> No, not working here either - good job! :P
<Wild_Man> When I break it I really do it
<krytarik> Otherwise, well you could already prepare the page content locally, of course.
<Wild_Man> Put it in Libreoffice then it can be copied later?
<Wild_Man> text editor?
<krytarik> ..Yep, simple text editor please! :P
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you still here?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah ,... But " I know nothing " .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you think you can do a search on the forum for the five top threads using the dates for this past week, just through yesterday
<krytarik> Using the link in the now renamed template though please.
<krytarik> Like it says there, 1.) open the link, 2.) pass the bot check, 3.) pick the first 5 threads that are "x days"
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man : " Using the link in the now renamed template though" ?? I am lost at the start .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,  Just email it to me please at wildmanne39@ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have no idea of which script in reference here  ..or how to use it .
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I'll pastebin them for you in 5.
<Wild_Man> Okay thanks krytarik
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am just talking about a manual advanced search on the forum
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K on the manual search . Just to be clear ^ us that what krytarik is now doing ( pastebin them for you in 5.) ??
<Bashing-om> us/is*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes krytarik is going to do it, thanks though
<Wild_Man> I have botched the wiki enough for one night
<krytarik> Wild_Man: http://paste.openstack.org/show/oEu6mBx7PAG8R7Hk6vhC/
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Try this instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524?action=recall&rev=230 → "More Actions" → "Revert to this revision"
<Wild_Man> krytarik, looking
<Wild_Man> krytarik, then just click revert and that will revert to the template?
<krytarik> Yes, might want to enter a comment too though.
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> The template still shows https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<krytarik> Looks about right then, no? :P
<Wild_Man> No, it says "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<Wild_Man> do we need to cleat cache?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, clearing cache did not work
<krytarik> Yeah, didn't work indeed - try again to just rename back?
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> krytarik, nope!
<krytarik> Ok, continue with the compiling then.. :P
<Wild_Man> I will post it to openstack when I am done so you can work on it before I get back on tomorrow
<Bashing-om> Wandering off to bed ..take this up tomorrow - \o
<Wild_Man> krytarik, here is the letter, I think I have it completed but I am tired. http://paste.openstack.org/show/xSftqlzc76FSSxrOVLer/
<krytarik> Ok, thanks.
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<Wild_Man> Looks like it did a little weird formatting when I pasted it but not bad
<krytarik> If you wait a bit, you can have it right back! :P
<krytarik> Yeah, indeed.
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> did you get the template to work?
<krytarik> No, didn't try any further - might need a wiki admin like pleia2 for this.
<Wild_Man> maybe
<krytarik> The bug stats are off too.
<Wild_Man> the numbers?
<krytarik> Yes, critical number is a duplicate of open one.
<krytarik> And you forgot the translations.
<krytarik> Looks like you just didn't put the right number, but the right diff though. :P
<Wild_Man> I did not forget them, I looked at issue 520 and no translation were in that issue and I looked at the template that I saved to my computer and it did not mention it either so I had no idea what it is about, so I left it out on purpose
<Wild_Man> With it on my computer in font 12 it is so small I can barely see it so it is very hard not to miss something
<krytarik> Fair enough, I didn't mention its addition back specifically indeed.
<Wild_Man> what is it?
<krytarik> Great, 404 links in the LoCo Events section again.
<Wild_Man> I wonder why that is?
<Wild_Man> I did not have time check them
<Wild_Man> Not sure that I asked but I think I did, is there a way to have the script verify the links before it prints them to the terminal?
<Wild_Man> I honestly did not think about checking them as late as it is getting and the new medicine I just started I am a little bit drowsy
<krytarik> I think these are the only ones we have to specifically check though - the post ones we did while writing the summaries, and the update ones are pulled directly off the respective mailing list archive pages anyway.
<Wild_Man> Just the loco? If they are not working I will remove them I will not try to fix them
<krytarik> Wild_Man: http://paste.openstack.org/show/wt4id5hSZkA9kSilXv1i/ (diff), http://paste.openstack.org/show/gHmbmuQBhKRnfrKG7C8e/ (full)
<krytarik> It only took an hour!.. >_>
<Wild_Man> No simple copy and paste like I hoped it would be, was it because the formatting was messed up because of the copy and paste, If I missed it up that bad I do not need to be doing this
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I thought you were going to copy and paste to the wiki so it would be published when you were done?
<krytarik> Well, we are stuck there currently..  Unless we rename the template to something third in the meantime.  But it's only gonna be published tomorrow evening anyway..
<Wild_Man> I say just wait
<krytarik> Yep.  Or try once again right now? :P
<Wild_Man> Was the one I posted bad because of me? how did you get the translation? I have to take care of the same trouble maker on the forum, it is posting everywhere and will not stop
<krytarik> And it looks worse there at first than it actually is - you have to look at the actual differences in the lines.  And I'm merely posting this so you know for the next time.
<krytarik> "stats/translations.py bionic"
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<Wild_Man> krytarik, those formatting issues would not have happened if we had pasted it to the wiki directly correct?
<krytarik> They would.
<krytarik> After all, it's all just plain text mangling too.
<Wild_Man> I am getting off for the night, talk to you later
<pleia2> the translations stats don't take everything into account, so we pulled them ages ago
<pleia2> and it looks like the issue page was copied again instead of having the template used (only Canonical IS can delete wiki history from the filesystem, wiki admins cannot), I can share my screen via Hangout or something if someone wants me walk through how to use a template
<krytarik> pleia2: No, this time Wild_Man even managed to *rename* the template (he deleted it the last time, alongside with us copying it), and now we can't seem to rename it back.
<pleia2> oh dear, so IssueTemplate no longer exists?
<krytarik> Yeep.
<pleia2> ok, I have a work meeting now but I'll have a look after
<krytarik> Ok, thanks. :)
 * Bashing-om is on - the gofer - What is the status and how now can I help ?
<pleia2> I'm going to need to submit an RT ticket to get our Issue Template back :(
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Ouch ! .. meaning we miss the monday release ?
<pleia2> probably, do you want to do a hangout or something later so I can show you how to use a template?
<pleia2> I'll submit the ticket now and follow up with the immediately, hopefully the urgency will help
<Bashing-om> pleia2: If you can take the time to teach; I can sure make the effort to learn .
<pleia2> Canonical IS is pretty busy with release-related things, but hopefully they can get to us today
<pleia2> (just spoke with them)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: A lot of stress in so many places . I too watch #ubuntu-release to get a guage .
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, our hero fo0bar has restored the IssueTemplate :)
<pleia2> Issue524 still has the gobs of history, but we'll just do a better job of using the template next week for 525
<pleia2> but you may edit Issue524 now and move forward with the release
<Bashing-om> pleia2: looking :)
<Bashing-om> we are to edit " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524 " ?? Then I can start c/p from gdoc ??
<pleia2> yes
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Thanks .. see what I can mess up then ... here goes nothing to push this along a bit .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Actually it's all already ready in the paste I did in the morning - just have to copy-paste from "raw" there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) .. I have made the paste .. with one issue in " Canonical News " I have not saved the pasting .. should I just cancel and back out at this time ?
<krytarik> Well, 1.) with just a minor issue, you can just save anyway and either of us can fix it afterwards, and 2.) you didn't even mention what that is. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: in Canonical News I have 2 lines not breaking to list the 4 items .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Question, so ling as I am signed into the wiki, can others see the work in progress ?
<Bashing-om> so long*
<krytarik> Not until you saved it.
<krytarik> And I have a hard time imagining what you mean by that right now. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am at the point to save it .. a lot of anxiety that I may have made an error .... // Canonical News: the edit has the 4 seperate lines .. but the prevoew has 2 .. where the line returns in the edit mode do not register in the preview .
<krytarik> It's just plain text, dude! :D
<krytarik> No need to sweat it, just fix it afterwards.
<Wild_Man> I am here briefly but the new pain meds are killing me
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yeah .. and I have gone back to the end of the lines .. made a hard line return, removed the resulting empty line; to no effect .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Going to give one more look and save then what we have .
<krytarik> I mean you can always just repeat the copy-paste on just that section.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Worth a try to re-copy/paste . Will advise.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Nope: is this in "preview" https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/16/botsandus-build-a-social-robot-on-ubuntu https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/17/lxd-weekly-status-43 https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/18/kubecon-cloudnativecon-europe-2018 https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/18/eclipse-2018-survey-the-iot-landscape-what-it-empirically-looks-like
<krytarik> You mean it's just one line or something?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Huh ?? ^^ the copy to irc is correct ,,but the wike "preview" is of 2 lines .
<krytarik> Just make sure the markup is correct. like: " * https://..."
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Jo kay .. I say again I do not know .. yall gor to push me .. let me see what I can do wuth the markup :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: So, for the links .. I want to make each "https://lists.ubuntu.com ...." as " * https://lists.ubuntu.com ..." .. yes ?
<Wild_Man> The * should have been in front of all the links already when I pasted it last night that need the *
<krytarik> Bashing-om: ...Are you copying from the right paste?: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/gHmbmuQBhKRnfrKG7C8e/
<Wild_Man> The ones that need them are the ones that we do bullet points for and do not write summaries for correct krytarik ?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: No .. I was not aware of an alternate original to copy from .. I am copying from gdoc /
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Presently I have all the summeries from gdoc copied .. and in the wiki all links require markup .
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yes, the ones we write summaries for don't need the bullets, of course.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, like I said, no need to start over, Wild_Man and I already did all the wiki page yesterday.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am comfortable myself to save the wiki - as the fixes seem to be trivial .. and have you look at it .
<Wild_Man> It should just be copy and paste then
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Wanna just continue where we left there?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: No, please do not.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man .. than I do need to cancel and sign out of the wiki ? And we start from scratch .
<krytarik> Yes please, not sure at all anymore what you got there currently.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, copy and paste from the link you posted you mean? if so I think Bashing-om should do it so he can see how easy it is since it is ready to go as is
<krytarik> Well, you two figure it out then. :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, copy and paste from the last link krytarik posted
<Wild_Man> we will and if he wants me to I will do it
<Wild_Man> it is the template thing that hung me up
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik I be the gofer .. lemme pull up krytarik's link and advise my next .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
<krytarik> Btw, I'm almost done improving the LoCo events script currently - so no more dead links hopefully.. :P
<Wild_Man> that is excellent! I guess you have notice the forum has been down several hours?
<krytarik> Yep.
<krytarik> That might be a problem posting the newsletter! :P
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope on the forum .. Single minded that I am - my focus is here !
<krytarik> Also btw, since there are much less links in there this time, we could try again and post it at once.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I understand that
<Wild_Man> krytarik, yes it is my guess that it will post now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Going to cancel what I have on the wiki and start afresh c/p from your link . // re-think'n at this time .
<Wild_Man> Just copy to the proper section just like it is and if moin cooperates it should be perfect
<krytarik> Just copy the whole thing from the paste into the wiki editor.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Do we have the time for me to fudge and flounder my way through .. or let experience rule ? I can always learn in the next issue .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man We have already lost 2 hours with my floundering efforts :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, go ahead and give it a try
<Wild_Man> Up to you Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, we are not pushed for time, it is still early
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Going for it .. going to cancel, sign out of the wiki .. and begin anew . Just accept that I have a steep learning curve .. and will exercise all the care I can .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: As we have the time ... smoke break for my nerves .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay! again just copy and paste to the proper section then preview it, but all should be good with just copy and paste
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, if I smoked I would have taken one last night
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I continie in the midst of "controlled withdrawal" .. 6 hits and that is it !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is restraint!
<Wild_Man> the forum is back up
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Pasting is done .. ready to save .. all I have to so now ls click on " save changes " ??
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes go ahead and click save if you preview it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did preview .. and here goes the save changes :)
<Wild_Man> great Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Looking
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: done ,, and signed out , have a looksee and see what .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We do not have the 18.04 release party links in this week's issue .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
<Wild_Man> I am reviewing it now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) I await next instruction .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, when we do the final copy to the wiki we remove all the directions that begin with #
<Wild_Man> It is looking pretty good
<Wild_Man> I will make a couple of edit for sure, do you want to remove all the #comments when I am done or do you want me too?
<Bashing-om> :) checking 3rd time that I have not missed anything . I have that feeling I need to look again .
<krytarik> ...You copied from the wrong one still.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, like where is says updates for 17.04 it is EOL
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: removing comments is a gofer thing .. I can do that .
<krytarik> Otherwise there wouldn't be any comments anymore either.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yukkie  .. is there more than one that you made up ? ..I just loaded the link that you had pointed me too (??) .
<Wild_Man> I had a better look we have two blogashperes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did cahnge 17.04 to 17.10 //lemme see what did not happen :(
<krytarik> While I appreciate the redundant hard labor of copying each section individually from the paste, please just copy the whole thing into there as I suggested initially.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: true .. tjere are fi[;ocations in the template .. I do not know how to remove these dupes in the template .
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do be clear you mean for him to delete the content from the wiki before he pastes into it correct?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, we are discussing, we will explain how that happened in a little while
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Long as we get published on-time .. it is all good :)
<krytarik> Well, personally I'd just to this: 1.) go to: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/gHmbmuQBhKRnfrKG7C8e/ , 2.) Ctrl+a, Ctrl+c, 3.) go to the wiki editor, 4.) in the edit area, Ctrl+a, Ctrl+v
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you want me to copy and paste it?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: At this point .. would it not be faster to edit what we have ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K. then please for you to pick up my errors and slack .
<Wild_Man> well do
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I made only little edit before I saved it, you can check it now
<krytarik> You mean diff against the paste?  Sure.
<Wild_Man> It looks good. I removed an extra period in 17.10 before I saved it.
<krytarik> LOL, yeah only that. :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, the link krytarik gave us was the completed version ready for the wiki so really we need not need a template, I removed all content that was in the wiki and did a complete copy and paste of the everything in the link
<Wild_Man> need/did
<Wild_Man> I used a copy of the template in libreoffice last night when I copied everything from gdoc to libreoffice and I removed all #comments but when I copied and pasted some formatting issues arouse that where not there in libreoffice and krytarik fixed those because I was past tired at that point
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A quick lookm and it looks good ! krytarik had also corrected the kirean party links :)
<Bashing-om> Korean*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, if you copy directly to the wiki then you copy each section into its proper place, but leave out for example The Hub and paste starting with the summary title "Help test memory leaks fixes in 18.04 LTS" does that make sense?
<Wild_Man> that way you to not get two headings for each topic
<Wild_Man> to/do
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All that is left now to do --- is verify the links ? .. as to 2 headings .. the duplications are in the template .. as far as I cpuld tell .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, read the info I wrote above ^^^ that is for you knowledge
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no you copied the heading from gdoc, you do not need to copy the heading
<Wild_Man> just the summaries
<Wild_Man> brb
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, to be clear there is a heading for each section in the template and there is one in the gdoc, which may be worded a little different, you copied the header with the summaries into the wiki template and that created two headers for those sections
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, this time the only thing you needed to do was delete all content from the wiki template and copy all content from the link krytarik posted, that will not usually be the case but this time it was ready to go because I broke the template last night and we completed it for publishing on our computers
<Wild_Man> krytarik, can it be published to the mailing list now?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I get a chance to practice more next week :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, I first have to put it on the Fridge yet.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Is there a need now to verify all links ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, the only thing that i need to make sure is how to use the template without breaking it
<krytarik> Or in fact, can already start like the last time, of course.
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> I can post to the forum?
<krytarik> Yep, that too.  Do all the things! :P
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the files were created when I ran the publish script but I received this error File "/usr/lib/python2.7/codecs.py", line 494, in read
<Wild_Man>     newchars, decodedbytes = self.decode(data, self.errors)
<Wild_Man> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 0: invalid continuation byte
<Wild_Man>  is that important?
<krytarik> Heh, I get that here too now - but certainly didn't when I tested it last..
<krytarik> That's the forums one btw.
<krytarik> Hold on for a sec.
<Wild_Man> Ok
<krytarik> Maybe do the mailing lists first then, while I finish the Fridge quickly.
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, thanks for attempting to publish to the wiki
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All in the process of learning .. Like I say .. I am in this for the long haul :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, there is a lot to learn, I have some growing pains ahead of me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: In 2 years we will look back at now with fond memories :P
<Wild_Man> I think we should rename the headers in the gdoc to match the headers in the template exactly so there is no confusion, and put them in the exact same order as well
<Wild_Man> Indeed!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: +10 to updating the template . - for our use case - .
<Wild_Man> I hope to get the rest of the publishing done soon, it is a nice day I want to ride before dark
<Wild_Man> it is real close to the same but not quite
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I popped into the canonical IS channel and asked about the forum, he said let me check and bam the forum was back up, I do not think anyone was working on it, apache just needed a restart
<krytarik> Wild_Man: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/RfxBKP4FNvb5WuMBF2Kr/
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 59°F (15°C), Haze ~ Atmo: 88%, 4.0 mi (6.4 km), 29.92 in (1013 mb) ~ Wind: 0 mph (0 km/h), N, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 17:55
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik, did the error change the putput of the file when it was create?
<Unit193> Bashing-om: Wrong channel, mate. :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I'm not sure what you mean, but this seems to be fine now.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Did you do social media yet?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, not yet, it is next
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do we want this link at the top of the letter, it make no sense to me to have it there. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243
<Wild_Man> the script is now putting that link at the top of the letter
<krytarik> Noo, because it's the subforum.. :P
<Wild_Man> I will remove it the post the letter
<krytarik> Yeah.
<Wild_Man> the/then
<Wild_Man> krytarik, Bashing-om it is looking good on the forum
<krytarik> \o/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I there in the forum .. Will see what we have :)
<Wild_Man> I did all my publishing
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Forum - UWN looks good .. We are live !
<Wild_Man> Yes it really does
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Google+ done then too.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, If you do not need anything I am going to go for a ride
<Wild_Man> cool!
<krytarik> Yep, have fun!  Thanks!
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I'll do the wiki 'current' stuff now then.
<pleia2> looks like yesterday the newsletter account incorrectly said that Bionic is coming out next week
<pleia2> and the tweet for today said the newsletter is "there" instead of "here" ;) (this is why we've scripted the output, not so make mistakes)
<pleia2> anyway, I recommend that if the account is going to be doing tweets that aren't about the newsletter, that there is a plan, tweeting about Lubuntu testing and not other flavors looks like favoritism, and being sporatic about tweeting news is weird too
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Yuk ^^ My bad as I should heve caught them . Pressure !
<krytarik> pleia2: "there" was actually the wording *I* have chosen to adapt the script to.  But yes, I thought about the "next" thing too..
<pleia2> this is why I only tweeted about the newsletter :) keep it simple, I have too much to do already without having to worry about also running a generic ubuntu news twitter feed
<pleia2> krytarik: ah, yeah, it's just not quite right English-wise :\
<krytarik> Yeah, "there" is what came to my mind first, but I did think about later if "here" wasn't more appropriate in the context.
 * pleia2 nods
<krytarik> And yeah, on the Lubuntu testing retweet, I didn't notice it like that before either.
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-24
<krytarik> That is to say, that clearly was in context to the general call for testing that day we also posted on the Fridge.
<krytarik> But I also wouldn't have chosen to retweet the other one.
<krytarik> And when I suggested tweeting about the latter, I hadn't realized yet that while the Twitter account is named 'ubuntu_news', that's also tailored to the UWN.
<krytarik> Anyway, I'm still stuck in Python encoding hell here.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And me as the gofer, do not see how I can help that :(
<krytarik> Tbh, often enough it's just hit and hope anyway. :D
<Wild_Man> I noticed the change from here to there but I copied it form the microblog,txt file so I knew it had been changed to say that so I did mot want to edit it, all though I think it strange that way
<krytarik> Well, I just "fixed" that! :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Oh, but it wasn't actually "here" before either, it was "welcome to..." - which imo is both boring and not quite fitting either.
<krytarik> Wild_Man, Bashing-om: Yes, in the GDoc there was one section in a different place, and the 'general' header didn't have the 'community' bit in it.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, we should make it match the wiki newsletter template right?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: make it match ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, he is already working on it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Are we ever Blessed !
<Wild_Man> Yep!
<Wild_Man> I am going to rest most of the night, this new med is making me tired and grumpy
<krytarik> ..Oh, I thought that was sufficiently indicated. :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The stress is off .. We start again tomorrow :)
<krytarik> (Made the GDoc match on everything, that is.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: if the expectation that the gofer fix it .. best bring more than just the lunch :)
<krytarik> I'm not sure what you mean by that - but btw please y'all stop mangling the formattings with each other, otherwise I'll scale down the differences there.. :P
<krytarik> Like specifically the italic stuff.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: My aim is to do it right .. when I error, please slap my wrist .
<Wild_Man> I never use italics at least not that I know of, I do not like italics they are harder for me to read
<Bashing-om> I have yet to have any other need than the default font .
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Welcome to the mad-zone :) Ya ain't gotta be crazy, but it helps :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik ... leftyfb has expressed an interest in helping .
<krytarik> Oh cool.. :)
<Wild_Man> great Bashing-om!
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: musta gone to sleep :P
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-25
<Bashing-om> Do we want to report libreoffice-6-1 Bug hunting session ?
<krytarik> Sounds report-worthy.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: k^ ... and not seen a wildman to relay :(
<krytarik> Yeah, indeed.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Please stop putting stuff in the header of the GDoc, which I then have move into the proper section.. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Lemme look at what I did and then we discuss my errors for correction .
<Bashing-om> Gotts to be away .. brother-in-law stranded . Back soonest I can .
<Bashing-om> Back to work .. See what I can do now .
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-26
<Bashing-om> ubuntu as the most popular desktop: https://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-the-most-popular-linux-of-them-all/ . Should we include this in UWN ?
<krytarik> Sounds loosely related.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: very, and would be tough to justify .
<krytarik> You mean *not* to include it, right?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Something like that . If I were sure .. would not raise a question :P
<krytarik> guiverc: You gonna relay the release announcement to the Fridge?: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html
<guiverc> krytarik, was listening for my phone - i just saw it in inbox :)
<krytarik> Also, hi! :)
<guiverc> krytarik, you posted last uwn - you could have :)  I'm very tried (watching #ubuntu-release all night)
<guiverc> and (belated) hello
<krytarik> Yes, what do you think I did the whole evening so far! :P
<krytarik> And yes, wouldn't have shown up now, I was just about to go copy-paste things.
<guiverc> :) yeah there were a lot of names in the room
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8332&preview=true  - if you'd not mind looking over it (starting link check now, and didn't see any <pre>'s
<guiverc> okay needs more work - links aren't links... :(
<krytarik> Yes, already looked - and also have to do lists.
<krytarik> Would you like me to assist there?
<guiverc> links fixed.. lists?
<krytarik> Yeah, and also headers, similar to these two: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/08/05/ubuntu-16-04-3-lts-released/ , http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/09/06/artful-aardvark-beta-1-released/
<guiverc> links all ok - i didn't notice slightly-larger-text for some lines - hold on (looking)
<krytarik> And then drop the underlining instead there, of course.
<guiverc> :)  (i finally see the underlining... working)
<guiverc> please look (& check)
<krytarik> Ok.
<guiverc> ps: i don't like the ... Adam Conrad @ end  (drop it!??)
<krytarik> Plz to kill all the line breaks. :P
<guiverc> without the "on behalf of.. Adam" you have to url's direct - the ML one looks out of place (i've done it before, jsut feels wrong)
<guiverc> two urls
<krytarik> Yeah, I see.
<krytarik> Also, 1.) that's not the Release ML, and 2.) wanna link that as previously?
<krytarik> Ah, that's how they got rid of the URL succession too.
<krytarik> And make the whole line italic please too, as usual.
<krytarik> Also, it's not Steve this time either. :D
<guiverc> sorry - i didn't notice i hadn't changed that - thanks heaps for catching!!!!!!!!!!
<krytarik> Hehe. :D
<guiverc> all good finally?
<krytarik> I like the bold vs slightly larger font on the headers btw.
<guiverc> (that was more me not wanting to try & see which heading looked best I think)
<krytarik> It still says "Ubuntu Release mailing list", and I'd also still make that link to the mail.
<guiverc> i changed url to release
<krytarik> And I think it's fine not to use list(s) there.
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-27
<guiverc> so drop it?
<krytarik> Eh, it ought to be -announce though.
<guiverc> sorry i'm confused - still make that link to the mail?
<krytarik> I'd say same as here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/08/05/ubuntu-16-04-3-lts-released/
<guiverc> okay - i finally see (its hidden...)..
<guiverc> finally i think i got it..  (irc.freenode.?? made a link?)
<krytarik> And then I think we could social mediaize it too - but link to the mail there, of course.
<guiverc> social media - ie. links to adam conrad? (people?) or ubuntu?
<krytarik> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html - no, just to here, which is also what the still remaining point is about - want me to fix the footer quickly?
<guiverc> on behalf of adam - that i originally put there, then removed?
<krytarik> No, you are still referring to Release rather than Announce - and also I'd continue spelling it "ubuntu-announce", and there is at least one empty line in excess there.
<guiverc> i'm using https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004453.html  (release link)
<krytarik> Yeah, that's wrong - because 1.) it's an official announcement, and 2.) it also refers to the other in it.
<guiverc> okay now?
<krytarik> Also just noticed you changed "The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce" to refer to Adam specifically - doesn't seem to be the common pattern here either.
<guiverc>   (*fixing /n on more info)
<guiverc> yeah i copied a prior one (that I did - i should go further back, my bad; if I made an error previously I repeat it..)
<krytarik> :D
<guiverc> @ top "The Ubuntu Team is .."
<krytarik> Yep, got that.  Also, I'd still like the link to be "ubuntu-announce mailing list" as usual.
<guiverc> all lower case? added -
<krytarik> And not sure why you readded the foot note of Adam, since it says so in our too.
<guiverc> that was a misunderstanding - an issue at the bottom I was confused about - forgot i re-added that..
<krytarik> "Ubuntu team" - lowercase plz. :D
<guiverc> where?
<krytarik> At the top.
<guiverc> awww - "team"
<krytarik> Sorry if I seem picky or something, but.. >_>
<guiverc> my brain just skipped over it reading the two equal... i'm no compiler :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8332 - published with much thanks krytarik, your time appreciated !
<pleia2> looks good :)
<guiverc> :) thanks pleia2 , also handy being LTS as its a release i'll find easy to look back for
<pleia2> \o/
<krytarik> guiverc: Now, wanna social mediaize it still?
<krytarik> It's kind of unfortunate that we only got the "Weekly Newsletter" there though, and no generic presence.
<pleia2> where?
<krytarik> All the social networks.
<pleia2> tbh, Canonical is the one that actuall owns the marketing presence for Ubuntu, we just do the newsletter
<pleia2> so it's appropriate that we just have newsletter-focused stuff
<krytarik> Hmmm..
<pleia2> we do keep fridge going, but even that's been questionable over the years as the amount posted to it has lessened to only be newsletter and release announcements (which are both "officially" published elseewhere)
<pleia2> and as far as social media goes, we only ever posted the newsletter to that stuff, doing posts about testing and releases is something you guys just invented :)
<pleia2> I'm still not sure about it, but I don't want to be the leader anymore, so it's yours!
<krytarik> Yes, I think we should at least every once in while be posting the things there that we also do on the site.
<pleia2> yeah, that's fair
<krytarik> However, this one we also just retweet! :P
<krytarik> Can, that is.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> but @ubuntu, not just @lubuntu :P
<pleia2> hehe
<guiverc> krytarik, wasn't sure what you meant by solicizing - adding (hidden) links to each flavor (xubuntu, kubu... to their websites?)
<krytarik> pleia2: Yes.. :D
<guiverc> (i disappeared to go feed birds... i do that a couple of times a day :) )
<krytarik> guiverc: If you have got access to the UWN's Facebook, would be nice to go find the official Ubuntu one and just reshare their release post - I just did that for Twitter and Google+
<guiverc> nah i never went wiki..  no i don't have access  (I just posted to my own g+ "ubuntu links" [one place where I collected uwn stuff])
<guiverc> never went past wiki/editing (on uwn)
<krytarik> Ah, ok.
<pleia2> krytarik: are you able to give access to others? lmk if you need help
<krytarik> Well, I already gave Wild_Man access to Twitter and Facebook earlier, but on Google+ I can't - and yes, could do the same with guiverc, of course.
<guiverc> (to be honest I'd rather not have fb)
<krytarik> Tbh I just have to go kill cookies again to even log in there. :P
<krytarik> And I've just found a bug in Twitter.. :D  In the account settings, for time zone, UTC is offered in the list, but when you choose it, it flips to the first entry in the list, GMT-11 :P
<krytarik> I've now tried with GMT+1 London and that worked.
<krytarik> And it fits sufficiently because of the Ubuntu HQ!
<krytarik> pleia2: Any objections to changing @Ubuntu_News on Twitter to the usual @UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter to make it follow 1.) the rest of the account's appearance, and 2.) the other two social media presences?  I believe the link in the UWN itself that I just added is quite literally the only one out there.
<pleia2> do they allow handles that long now?
<pleia2> we've always been restricted by character length on twitter
<krytarik> Oh, I wouldn't know! :D
<pleia2> I don't mind either way, but it has the one it has because length and othet similar ones being taken already
<krytarik> Ugh, it would seem that's still the case - 15 chars max vs 22
 * pleia2 nods
<krytarik> "For the sake of ease"!
<krytarik> "Ubuntu Fridge" is a nice brand name too though!
<Bashing-om> Bullet the flavor release announcements following the ubuntu 18.04 annoumcement(s) ?
<krytarik> That'd be a bit much imo - but I haven't figured a proper way yet to refer to the flavors at the end of the already too long summary either - feel free to work on that.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; I feel about the same . will be a long list and a bit undecided on a best practice here .
<Bashing-om> See what I can find for a more creditable source: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8fcwea/well_that_is_just_cruel/ .
<krytarik> Well, that's just as per usual for every release and LTS respectively.
<krytarik> People just don't get it.
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-28
<krytarik> "If you'd like to be a summary writer, subscribe to ubuntu-news-team mailing list and contact the editors at editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com to get your name on a list of summary writers who are emailed weekly." - I think we could do away with the separate email address list and just send the call for summaries directly to the team mailing list, after all we do this with the publication of the ...
<krytarik> ... product weekly too, plus would give more transparency.
<tsimonq2> ^
<Bashing-om> UWN: adding at this time as I find articles of interest.
<Bashing-om> UWN: nothing new found to add .. I be off to cut grass .. back later .
<krytarik> Have fun!
<Bashing-om> I ain't worth the powder to shoot me - A half hour and I gotta take a break from that mower :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-22
<Bashing-om> WIKI575 up for acceptance - is this what we present to the world ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Ugh, there are weird space characters (some of them follow a normal one, making it double) in front of "GNOME 3.32", "year naming", "Sean finishes", and "links for download"  Also, while looking for those, I've spotted "naming some of the those who helped" - where "the" should be dropped.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Called myself checking for those spaces :( Glad you caight them .. will correct.
<krytarik> And "FLISOL  · sede Los Polvorines" in the LoCo events list got an actual normal double space, and we could fix that too - but I figured they've just written it like that on the event itself.
<krytarik> guiverc: Have you got a non-breaking space in your keyboard layout by chance? >_>
<guiverc> krytarik, don't know what one is (US keyboards only), but I do find the mouse does strange things on occasion for me which seem to weird things (strange chars on occasion; or the page does strange things..)
<krytarik> "This release is widely covered, - new features and fixes are preeminent - the following is a collection of articles selected by our editors" - oh, and while I've noticed this departure from the usual wording last time when I looked at the Google Doc, I'd have to look up what "preeminent" means in this context, but at least I think we should fix the funky punctuation there, maybe by just ...
<krytarik> ... puttting it in commas instead.
<krytarik> And didn't it use to say "was widely covered" rather than "is", either?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: "was widely covered" - yes .. but our directive is to use present tense this I did change.
<krytarik> Also, I didn't mention yet, but I saw that my recommendation on the section to only link third-party posts and not also those of the various flavors, has been ignored - but I'm fine with that as long as everybody agrees that it's ok to stuff up the list a little like that.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, that might be correct for summaries, but I think the usual delay between the articles being posted and the UWN issue covering them, warrants the use of past tense there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You th man :) .. will change to was .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Oh, and please cut the 19.04 Updates to just those after it was released.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ouch .. did not notice that :( will cut.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: That'd start with the two 'distro-info-data' entries quite at the end of the list then.  Makes sense enough! >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking .. in the meantime I now get "Unknown user" at https://lists.canonical.com/archives/<release>-changes . What gives now ?
<krytarik> Maybe because that's canonical.com instead?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Could be :) .. naybe mousepad had gone wild on me ,, I play with the URL and see what I can come up with. thanks !
<krytarik> Bashing-om: I just clicked the provided links on the list btw. >_<
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I did not know the double distro-info-data as a delimeter.
<krytarik> Me neither until then.
<krytarik> That is, I just clicked the links on various items in the list to narrow it down.
<guiverc> no issues with read thru of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue575
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) 2 down one to go .. Wild_Man ? have you looked ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, have you already made the changes mentioned above/
<Wild_Man> ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: So far as I know we are up to date with all suggested changes.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Looking now
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looks good to me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great - What is is what will be :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Open Source Won’t Save A Subpar Product @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/04/21/open-source-wont-save-a-subpar-product/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Trusty 14.04 LTS end of life, and end of Kubuntu support for Xenial 16.04 LTS @ https://kubuntu.org/news/trusty-14-04-lts-end-of-life-and-end-of-kubuntu-support-for-xenial-16-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 19.04 Brings Improved Out of Box Nvidia GPU Experience for Gamers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-19-04-brings-improved-out-of-box-nvidia-gpu-experience-for-gamers-525751.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Xubuntu 19.04 Drops Support for 32-Bit Systems, Ships with Xfce 4.13.3 Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xubuntu-19-04-drops-support-for-32-bit-images-ships-with-xfce-4-13-3-desktop-525752.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ataris VCS Delayed Until December, Like Anyone Even Cares At This Point… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141251 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Erich Eickmeyer: Gearing Up for Linux Fest Northwest 2019! @ https://ericheickmeyer.com/2019/04/22/gearing-up-for-linux-fest-northwest-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Kylin 19.04 Adds a New Visual Experience, Latest WPS Office Suite @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-kylin-19-04-adds-a-new-visual-experience-latest-wps-office-suite-525754.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away ,,, doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Eyes on ? Got an issue posting to the forum :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kubuntu 19.04 Ships with KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop, Experimental Wayland Session @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-19-04-ships-with-kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-experimental-wayland-session-525755.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio at Linux Fest Northwest 2019 @ https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-at-linux-fest-northwest-2019/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will try to post to the forum
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, It is not working right for me either it is messing up the 18.10 updates and curtailing the rest as you said
<Wild_Man> I think I will try to post a new one myself and see what happens
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I suspect it is just to long and we may have to split it into to posts, I do not know of that having to be done before but I think that is the case, I ask for admin input
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: My thought is to make a comment and reduce the content.
<Wild_Man> We may have to, I am waiting for an admin to respond
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, when I posted the 18.10 updates the formatting is messed up as well
<Wild_Man> I just copied and pasted so it should be correct
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: yup - we run out of buffer .. and the final [/LIST] is cut off .. all I know to do is cut the contents down to size.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think that is what we will have to do, what are you thinking add a comment to see the updates for 18.10 go to the wiki page?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: cut in between the 18.04 and 18.10 updates " ----cut to reduce content -----" . Say the first and last 10 items in each left ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, however you want to do it is okay with me, krytarik thoughts?
<krytarik> Well, you guys have managed to do it before, wonder what's different now?
<krytarik> If you can't make it work this time though, then of course I'd also be fine with cutting the section in some way and linking to the wiki instead.
<Wild_Man> I believe it is a different issue, I think there is a character limit for a post and I believe we reached it, the other issue is about security and I got around it by leaving some out then editing to add it later
<krytarik> Ah, ok.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, where do you think we should cut it off at the 18.10 updates the put a comment to see the wiki for a complete lit of updates
<Wild_Man> list
<krytarik> Could also cut on the releases that are the least relevant by now if it reduces the size enough - thinking of 14.04 and 16.04
<Wild_Man> krytarik, other then linking to the wiki, only other thing we can do is split the letter into two posts, I have seen tutorials split into several posts and I believe this is the reason
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I can do the fridge today if you want me too
<krytarik> Well, as I've mentioned the last time this issue came up, I don't think the update lists are so interesting to most anyway - so I'd rather cut than split if necessary.
<Wild_Man> That is my thought too, I think it would look bad split
<krytarik> Just make sure to link properly.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just go ahead and cut out the 18.10 updates and add a link to the wiki that goes directly to the updates
<Wild_Man> I will start on the fridge
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ready for 2nd
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I would be okay with the forum publishing to be like the fridge
<krytarik> Yeah, we've talked about this option the last time too, but I think we figured the forums is different because the UWN has its own section there and so is another place where (usually) the full issue can be read.
<Wild_Man> Maybe but I know even with the full issue being on the forum I still always go to the wiki I like it better not sure that is true of everyone
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do you want to be my 2nd?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, looks great - 2nd
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc, you want me to do social media too?
<guiverc> yes please..
<Wild_Man> Here it is http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-575/
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> Done
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you want me to fix the links where they are clickable?
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man :)
<guiverc> thanks for all your effort Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Your welcome guiverc
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah ,., my thinking is not doing too well ! for makeing up a proper link.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Only thanks to you we get this done :P
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 575 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-575/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you can click edit in the post and see the format now that I have changed it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Doing the looking :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, when you say to make the link correctly you meant it should go to the updates section right? I do not know how to make it do that
<Wild_Man> I guess I would just add update 18.10 to the link?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Just copy the respective link from the sidebar on the wiki page.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, Thanks
<krytarik> And I'd introduce the link with a proper wording, and then just put the bare link after a colon.
<Wild_Man> The links work correctly,  Bashing-om you want to reword it?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik :: Like " dies to excessove content these are abridged, The complete lest is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue575#Ubuntu_18.04_Updates " ??
<Bashing-om> due*
<Wild_Man> Something like that is okay with me
<Wild_Man> I have to fix my wife something to eat now
<Bashing-om> re-directs are done also :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc :: Clear to wipe Gdoc ? and we start UWN576 ?
<Wild_Man> Yes Bashing-om
<guiverc> concur.
<Bashing-om> wipeing :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-23
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, those updates were just for the last week right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yes ,,, all for last week - verified twice - as I could not believe that many changes.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, just checking
<Wild_Man> Thanks everyone
<Wild_Man> I do not think that will happen often
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 575 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-575/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Now Available on More Phones with Samsung’s Latest DeX Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-now-available-on-more-phones-with-samsung-s-latest-dex-update-525762.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 Daily Builds Are Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-daily-builds-are-now-available-to-download-525769.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Gustavo Silva: Disco Dingo Thoughts @ https://gsilvapt.github.io/2019-04-22/Disco-Dingo-Thoughts (by gustavosntaremsilva@gmail.com (Gustavo Silva))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Try the New Adwaita Theme on Ubuntu 19.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141303 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Hello pleia2 you around?
<Wild_Man> hggdh, you have a minute for a question?
<hggdh> Wild_Man: go for it :-)
<Wild_Man> The forum use to get fridge notifications like this https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=122
<Wild_Man> Do you know if ubuntu forum can be added back to the fridge as a category? I believe I can do it myself if there is no objections or other requirements that I do not know of
<hggdh> Wild_Man: that's a question for me?
<hggdh> THE question, I mean
<Wild_Man> Not sure, I know that you have fridge editor rights so I thought you might know what happened that stopped it before from being posting to the forum
<Wild_Man> I suspect it is because of the hack in 2016, do you know who I should ask?
<hggdh> I did not even know (or remember) I had fridge editor rights, most of the action I wanted on fridge was performed by pleia2, as far as I can remember
<hggdh> so... pleia2 ^^
<Wild_Man> Okay thanks
<hggdh> Wild_Man: yw, Sorry I could not really help
<Wild_Man> hggdh, that is okay, I appreciate the reply
<hggdh> OTOH, this brings up one possible issue: we should re-visit who takes care of what, and try to make sure there are no MIA reponsible people for all areas
<Wild_Man> That is true and a very good idea
<Wild_Man> It is very possible the forum security upgrade prevents the fridge from posting and that is why it was removed from the fridge category
<Wild_Man> hggdh, do you mean just for the fridge? if so where do we bring this up at, it looks to me the like the mailing list for the fridge has not been used since 2008
<hggdh> Wild_Man: actually, for all areas
<Wild_Man> So send an email out to the news team mailing list asking for people in responsible positions through out the news team to report in?
<Wild_Man> I have been on the forum for years but I am still getting use to how to do things in the wider community
<Wild_Man> hggdh,
<hggdh> Wild_Man: I think it would be a start -- is the wiki up-to-date? are there any MIA folks, etc.(the same applies, for example, for the triagers;I have been thinking of going back there and starting updating thigs as well)
<Wild_Man> Thanks hggdh
<pleia2> I don't know anything about forum integration, it was never automatic posting for me
<pleia2> there's a text file that has the forum code that I just pasted into a new post each week
<Wild_Man> pleia2, the one we use for the fridge I can just post into the fridge forum manually?
<Wild_Man> Do you know if it can be added to the categories on the fridge so it will be automatic? I saw where new categories can be added so it looks that simple
<Wild_Man> I think the fridge was automatic
<Wild_Man> The letter use to get posted here as well pleia2 https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=122
<pleia2> oh I see, yeah I suspect that's a security thing
<pleia2> I never knew about it though!
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Netrunner Linux Gets April 2019 Release with New Look and Feel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-netrunner-linux-gets-april-2019-release-with-new-look-and-feel-525771.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lubuntu 19.04 Released with Latest LXQt Desktop and Calamares Installer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-19-04-released-with-latest-lxqt-desktop-and-latest-calamares-installer-525772.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Releases Pop!_OS 19.04 for Its Linux PCs, Based on Ubuntu 19.04 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-releases-pop-os-19-04-for-its-linux-pcs-based-on-ubuntu-19-04-525773.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE’s Snap Packages @ https://jriddell.org/2019/04/23/kdes-snap-packages/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Does GNOME Need a Dedicated System Info Tool? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141347 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: System76 Launch Pop OS 19.04, Based on Ubuntu 19.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141417 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Scientific Linux Will Be Discontinued After 14 Years as Fermilab Moves to CentOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/scientific-linux-will-be-discontinued-as-fermilab-moves-to-centos-linux-525789.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 19.4 "The Ultimate Linux System" is Based on Deepin 15.9.3 and Linux 5.0 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-19-4-the-ultimate-linux-system-is-based-on-deepin-15-9-3-and-linux-5-0-525790.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> hello Bashing-om and guiverc
<guiverc> o/
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I received email that shows the fridge has 12 comments waiting to be approved, looks like mostly spam, should I spaminate them or just let them stay
<guiverc> krytarik will appreciate them being removed; i removed tons last time I was on (the most i've ever removed in a login) .. spam has increased again I guess
<Wild_Man> I get these from the M/L but after a certain amount of time they are removed by a script or spam assassin something like that
<Wild_Man> We are getting hit hard on the forum too
<guiverc> comments need approval to be seen, so no visitor to fridge will see them, next login to fridge may be 14.04 EOL notice (or next uwn) so if it were me, I'd wait till then.. but you're most welcome to clean
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc :: The Fridge is not on my horizon. as much as I may sympathize with yalls plight.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I hear you
<Wild_Man> 14.04 reaches EOL the 30th I believe
<guiverc> 14.04 ESM starts life today (25-april-2019) according to insights blog, yeah 30-april was in now somewhat-redacted blog (date removed)  but I expect to see notice on 30th (small chance only late today)
<Bashing-om> All I have seen so far: https://kubuntu.org/news/trusty-14-04-lts-end-of-life-and-end-of-kubuntu-support-for-xenial-16-04-lts/ .
<guiverc> ubuntu studio also included EOL reminder in a blog
<Wild_Man> guiverc, do we do something like this http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/02/05/ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-end-of-life-reached-on-february-4-2016/
<guiverc> Wild_Man, what ML do/did you see fridge spam on, (I'm not on or it's going to mail I don't check anymore)
<Wild_Man> the fridge I just got an email about a comment since I published this newsletter, the M/L is the uwn team list and the news list
<guiverc> Wild_Man, yep - krytarik has always wanted them (esp. for non-LTS) so i've not got my 2nd for some.. but note the [hidden] URL at bottom; we only do when we have the ML notice..
<guiverc> :|   wonder where those go (for me... yeah I haven't seen either in ages)
<Wild_Man> The fridge M/L has not been used since 2008 from what I can tell
<guiverc> (no need for it - it's a subset of news team..)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, you never get an email saying comments are waiting for approval on the fridge?
<Wild_Man> That is what I thought
<guiverc> Wild_Man, i never saw or noticed it no... i'm re-subscribing now to ubuntu-news
<Wild_Man> I will forward what I received to you so you can see it
<Wild_Man> pm me your email and I will send it to you
<Wild_Man> I am going out of town Friday my wife's cousins funeral is Saturday
<guiverc> if i need to see it; sure (guiverc@ubuntu.com will do)
<Wild_Man> I thought it might help to see where it came from
<Wild_Man> This one is spam, and there is 11 others
<Wild_Man> I was very surprised to receive it
<guiverc> my [passwd] exercise-book says it would have gone to gmail; maybe i just ignored it.. i just deleted 5 so I'm guessing someone (you were last to post) deleted some of the 12 already.. Sidney's is now gone anyway
<Wild_Man> I removed one
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Daily Builds Are Here, Ready to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141289 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E03 – Wizball @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/04/25/s12e03-wizball/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 16.04 LTS reaches End Of Life (EOL) @ https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-16-04-lts-reaches-end-of-life-eol/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Sync GNOME Shell Extensions Between Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141508 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment Development Kicks Off with First Snapshot @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-development-kicks-off-with-first-snapshot-525791.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Week Twitter Taught Me about Preferences, Pop OS & Raspberry Pi Penguins @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141489 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.9 Released with over 120 Bug Fixes and Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-9-released-with-over-120-bug-fixes-and-security-updates-525803.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Parrot Security 4.6 Ethical Hacking OS Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/parrot-security-4-6-ethical-hacking-os-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-525805.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.9 "Stretch" Live & Installable ISOs Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-9-stretch-live-installable-isos-now-available-to-download-525806.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 14.04 Reaches End of Life on April 30 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141205 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Beginning the setup for WIKI576.
<Bashing-om> And Hereesss Johnny ! WIKI576 up for proofreading and acceptance. I have a cold and head all fuzzy so seconds are welcomed :P
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-20
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I finished read thru; one minor comment on duplication in summary; commented but likely no improvement..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: On Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep  (you're busy on #ubuntu, so no hurry)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yeah - geting spread kinda thin . keeping up in #grub also.
<guiverc> well, it keeping yer off the streets :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: LOL - That's what I tell the wifey when she complains of the time I spend on this keyboard :P
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: How about " Along with some narration and personal feelings on what he sees, we are of course provided with loads of screenshots showing the alterations and additions. " ?
<guiverc> (comments in gdoc chat sorry; sorry I didn't hear the ping)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Meet ya back there - then :P
<guiverc> 627 looks good Bashing-om  (re-checked)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: remains however as " WIP" - not done 'Til done :P
<guiverc> ack & of course
<Bashing-om> Proof reading/ adjusting is a must as I often times do not see a tree for all the forest.
<guiverc> applies to us all (or at least most of us anyway)
<Bashing-om> UWN - so many details to attend to - easy to miss the obvious when looking at other things and so many.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Notes From Damage Control Central @ http://coyote.works//posts/DCC20200420/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Apple’s Top Service Now Works on Linux Too @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-s-top-service-now-works-on-linux-too-529765.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes: a secure, flexible and automated edge for IoT developers @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-a-secure-flexible-and-automated-edge-for-iot-developers-2
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" . Time to push 20:00 GMT. - checked the channel log - nothing seen to change.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - posting to the Forum next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post completed - no issues seen. Re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done - pending is the social medias.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, fridge and Social Media still need done?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup - social media postings are still in a pending state.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will see if I can get them done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great :D
<Wild_Man> I do not think I have the scripts installed since I had to reinstall twice
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Time to get-up-2-date . ( reasons why I have not got my 20.04 work build built)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not have any scripts to run or even a directory for uwn, I am not up to finding and installing them right now, my daughter is leaving in a little while to go to New York to work in a hospital taking care of corona patients so we are seeing her off
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :( Maybe guiverc will handle that load.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am sorry I am running way behind getting this computer set back up, I forgot I did not have them installed, do you have a link for the scripts, I had a data failure when I backed up my laptop before I reinstalled and I lost almost all my files
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The only scripts I am aware od and use are those in krytarik's git.  Get the control files : git clone https://git.launchpad.net/uwn [ sudo apt install git ].
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: So few - but we are all in this together :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you awesome
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I got them installed and they are working
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: \o/ . python3-bs4 ?
<Wild_Man> I did not reinstall them but the scripts worked
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great. Media psting progressing ?
<Bashing-om> postings*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Yes
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-627/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Fridge: spot check - checks good :D
<guiverc> sorry, what do you need me to do?
<Wild_Man> guiverc, can you do Facebook, I do not have access to it at this time, I am not sure if I need the password again, I do not think so but I guess I lost the ability to post to it since I redid my computer
<guiverc> will do
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<Wild_Man> Do you remember guiverc is it not just a matter of being added as an admin to the page and we do not need to enter a password do we?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, sorry I don't understand anything about fb (don't want to either). I login in as me & find my way to the page
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I managed to get access just now do you need me to do it?
<guiverc> If you've access, please do it, I'm not logged in yet
<Wild_Man> I got it done, the page of facebook has changed I think that is what made it confusing, and I usually have a button to click on and today I did not
<Wild_Man> I have to run for now
<guiverc> :) & thanks Wild_Man & Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc: twitter ?
<guiverc> twitter looks like it's done
<guiverc> (10m ago by Wild_Man no doubt)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear then to wipe Gdoc - start all over again ?
<guiverc> Yep
<Bashing-om> wipping
<Bashing-om> UWN: we do issue 628 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 627 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-627/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-21
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: iPhone 7 Becomes a Linux Phone Thanks to postmarketOS Hack @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/iphone-7-becomes-a-linux-phone-thanks-to-postmarketos-hack-529778.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-12 Launch Date Announced @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-12-launch-date-announced-529780.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: 2004 to 20.04 LTS: Ubuntu in popular culture @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/2004-to-20-04-lts-ubuntu-in-popular-culture
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 86 – Engenharia em directo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e86/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 86 – Engenharia em directo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e86/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E04 – Indoor umbrellas @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/04/21/s13e04-indoor-umbrellas/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 627 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-627/ (by wildmanne39)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: WSLConf: Sessions Part 1 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/wslconf-sessions-part-1
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-22
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04: What’s New? [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=173189 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: 2004 to 20.04 LTS: 16 years of Ubuntu mascots @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/2004-to-20-04-lts-16-years-of-ubuntu-mascots
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A guide to a successful OpenStack adoption and deployment @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/a-guide-to-a-successful-openstack-adoption-and-deployment
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OnlyOffice 5.5 Released with Multi-Window Support, Other Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=173384 (by Joey Sneddon)
<mad38863> guys , anyone knows when exactly tomorrow will be the release of 20.04?
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Vivaldi 3.0 Released with Built-in Tracker Blocker, Status Bar Clock + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=173445 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Installing NVIDIA GPU Drivers On Oracle Cloud @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/installing-nvidia-drivers-on-oracle-cloud
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Yaru & Folder Color in Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://costales.github.io/posts/yaru-and-folder-color-ubuntu-20.04/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu 20.04 survey results @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-20-04-survey-results
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Alarcon: Como descargar y ver series o peliculas gratis en esta Cuarentena @ https://desentropia.com/2020/04/11/como-descargar-y-ver-series-o-peliculas-gratis-en-esta-cuarentena/ (by alarconj@gmail.com (Julian Alarcon))
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Enable Full Dark Mode in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=173617 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-23
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A Spotters Guide to New Features in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=171783 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Cool New Skype Feature Available on Linux, Not in Dedicated Windows 10 Client @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/coolest-new-skype-feature-available-on-linux-not-in-dedicated-windows-10-client-529798.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 5.0 RC1 Is Now Available for Download with Massive Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-5-0-rc1-is-now-available-for-download-with-massive-improvements-529801.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Here: Ubuntu 20.04 is Now Available to Download! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=172272 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 10 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 20.04 LTS – And 4 You Shouldn’t! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=172265 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Officially Released @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-officially-released-529803.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS arrives @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-20-04-lts-arrives-2
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS arrives @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-20-04-lts-arrives
<guiverc> request 2nd on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8896&preview=true  (Ubuntu 20.04 LTS fridge announcement)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 20.04 LTS has been released, featuring Plasma 5.18 LTS @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-20-04-lts-has-been-released/
<guiverc> Still waiting for 2nd editor/reviewer on Ubuntu 20.04 released (announcement)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 87 – Festa Confinada @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e87/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 87 – Festa Confinada @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e87/
<kryten> guiverc: ...Have you got a particular preference which of the two 20.04 release post drafts it's gonna be and I should review? >_>
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=8896&action=edit  (I started again a few times)
<guiverc> & thanks kryten
<kryten> Yeah, figured that's gonna be it, since it's more proper.  I still see a lot whitespace there though and the first URL isn't a link yet.
<guiverc> I had trouble with whitespace & making it consistent (which it isn't really; it's where I ~gave up)
<kryten> Should I try and take a look at the code regarding that?
<guiverc> :(  missed the first url completely, sorry
<guiverc> Yes please do
<kryten> Ok, then I'll take over the editing.
<guiverc> I'm out of editing
<Bashing-om> guiverc: In that editing department - take a look at Gdoc, when you can. See if you agree with how I am working it.
<guiverc> Personally see "widely covered" and "flavors" as two lists, and prefer flavors listed first
<guiverc> s/see/I see
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sounds reasonable to me - will make it so, in next additions :D
<kryten> guiverc: Got it fixed.  You can go publish it now.. >_>
<guiverc> Thank you heaps kryten, very much appreciated.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/23/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-released/
<guiverc> kryten, did you remove <br> & place <h3></h3> on same lines only, or other?
<kryten> I merely dropped the initial '<p>', then went to preview and when I switched back, it has magically dropped all the '<br>'s and restored the readability.. >_<
<kryten> From the code editor that is, which is the mode I prefer..
<guiverc> Thank you.   Hopefully I'll recall/find my notes next, but those posts aren't often enough for me to recall everything I fear
 * guiverc has noted it (alas probably not the first time), but fingers crossed..
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/23/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-released/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/23/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-released/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-24
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Core: a cybersecurity analysis @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-core-a-cybersecurity-analysis
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 72 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-72/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Elizabeth K. Joseph: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS… on Big Iron! @ https://princessleia.com/journal/2020/04/ubuntu-20-04-lts-on-big-iron/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Librem Mini Linux PC Now Just Around the Corner @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-librem-mini-linux-pc-now-just-around-the-corner-529807.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Launches in the Windows 10 App Store @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-launches-in-the-windows-10-app-store-529808.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What’s new in Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 LTS? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/whats-new-in-ubuntu-desktop-20-04-lts
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server 20.04 LTS: stability, security and more @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-20-04
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu kernel 5.4: What’s new with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-kernel-5-4-whats-new-with-ubuntu-20-04-lts
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu User Survey Results Published, Show Some Surprising Results @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=173909 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.10 Codename Revealed — And It’s Pretty Groovy! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=174215 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS Released @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu is Working on Improvements to Fingerprint Login @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=174292 (by Joey Sneddon)
<bdmurray> Does anybody here know how I can update the Ubuntu Release Calendar? https://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: ^?
<bdmurray> kryten: ?
<bdmurray> I've sorted it out.
<Wild_Man> glad you figured it out
<bdmurray> Wild_Man: Do you know anything about how that calendar or the fridge one works?
<kryten> bdmurray: tsimonq2 and/or pleia2 are the ones to ask there indeed.
<bdmurray> kryten: okay, thanks! I'm still curious about the mechanics of it
<kryten> You aren't the only one.. >_<
<kryten> I mean those are just Google Calendars, but other than that..
<pleia2> yeah, they're just google calendars, you add admins by their google id
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-25
<Wild_Man> I wondered about that as well a couple of months back
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Quick Rust Comparison @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/quick-rust-comparison.html
<guiverc> :) at adopt a fossa link in your article pleia2
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.10 “Groovy Gorilla” Release Date Announced @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-10-groovy-gorilla-release-date-announced-529814.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Windows PC Maker Lenovo to Launch Linux Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-pc-maker-lenovo-to-launch-linux-laptops-529815.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E05 – The Scottish Play @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/04/25/s13e05-the-scottish-play/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Yaru & Folder Color in Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://costales.github.io/posts/2020-04-22-yaru-and-folder-color-ubuntu-20.04/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: An - EPYC - Focal Upgrade @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2020/04/25/an-epyc-focal-upgrade/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-26
<Wild_Man> Has then been official announcement that 20.10 is named Groovy Gorilla?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I think official announcements of release codenames is a thing of the past by now.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I didn't know that
<Wild_Man> krytarik, it looks like the release schedule has been moved here https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/groovy-gorilla-release-schedule/15531
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^^ See Gdoc :D
<Wild_Man> I read Bashing-om but I see nothing that states if the release schedule is going to be on discourse now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Only other reference I recall is from OMG - not official - and have seen nothing in the mailing lists.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is still very early, thanks
<guiverc> the wiki page has a stub that diverts you to discourse... (i've added lots for lubuntu pages that divert folks to lubuntu.me though after delay)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, yes I do it redirects to discourse, do you think discourse is going to be the new posting place for release schedules?
<Wild_Man> know
<guiverc> I have no idea, it wouldn't surprise me though (switching to discourse, they've moved a load of doco there!)
<Wild_Man> I have never seen a schedule there before, I would think they would not create one there if they are still using the other platform because it would be extra work and not needed
<guiverc> yeah I've only seen snippets of schedules too (usually with link to wiki).  We'll know when the 'draft' becomes the schedule (maybe next week?)
<Wild_Man> Yeah, probably next week
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #156 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2020/04/24/full-circle-magazine-156/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 26th April 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-26th-april-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: We are changing the way you build snaps from GitHub repos @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/we-are-changing-the-way-you-build-snaps-from-github-repos
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux-Based Windows XP for Raspberry Pi Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-based-windows-xp-for-raspberry-pi-now-available-for-download-529818.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux on Windows XP Laptop Shows Old Hardware Doesn’t Have to Die @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-on-windows-xp-laptop-shows-old-hardware-doesn-t-have-to-die-529821.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Manjaro 20.0 Lysia Officially Launched @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/manjaro-20-0-lysia-officially-launched-529822.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive 20.04 Released with Major Improvements, Including Better Motion Tracking, Rotoscoping @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=174291 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN628 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue628 . :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We have a small glitch in the Table of contents: "Updates and Security for 16.04, 18.04 and 19.10" wherein 20.04 is not picked up - what file needs editing ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: 1.) While scrolling through the page, noticed the title for <https://www.nextplatform.com/2020/04/23/locking-down-linux-for-the-enterprise/> shouldn't be all-caps, even though copied from their page - "Locking Down Linux For The Enterprise" is how it's capitalized in their title tag.  2.) Like on previous releases, you'll just have to adapt the section header manually to include ...
<krytarik> ... the new version.  3.) But also as previously, limit the update list for the first iteration to the updates that have been published only after release.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thanks - making it so :P
<Bashing-om> UWN ^^ All better now krytarik :D
<krytarik> Yep, looks good!
